# Windows 7 64 Bit Bluescreen (DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE)



## Kuku-Ba (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein NB Lenovo L520 mit Windows 7 64 Bit. Windows Installation ist ganz frisch. Die Treiber habe ich alle von der Support-Seite von Lenovo runtergeladen. Unter Gerätemanager habe ich keinen Konflikt. Nun erhalte ich immer einen Bluescreen (DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE), wenn ich mit Skype ein Videoanruf tätige. 

Prozessor: i5-520M mit 2,50 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM


Hier der minidump:

==================================================
Dump File         : 021914-33056-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 19.02.2014 10:14:18
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`0a970060
Parameter 3       : fffff800`045df748
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`0fb1eb40
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18247 (win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\MiniDump\021914-33056-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 1.070.016
Dump File Time    : 19.02.2014 10:15:43
==================================================

Ich sehe nicht auf Anhieb den Konflikt. Hat es etas mit dem Energiesparmodus zu tun. Muss ich hier was spezielles beachten? Oder ist ein Treiber veraltet?
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

MfG

Kuku-Ba


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Februar 2014)

Die von dir gepostete "Auswertung" mittels Bluescreenview hilft leider nicht weiter. Bluescreenview arbeitet zu oberflächlich, als dass es die Ursache eines Driver Power State Fehlers erkennen könnte.

Lade die Dumps aus dem Verzeichnis C:\Windows\MiniDump\ hier im Forum hoch. Eine Auswertung mittels den Microsoft Debugging Tools wird hoffentlich ein besseres Ergebnis bringen.


----------



## Kuku-Ba (19. Februar 2014)

Hier meine Dumpfiles. Danke schon mal.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Februar 2014)

> !DevObj   !DrvObj            !DevExt   ObjectName
> fffffa8007f527a0 Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Mbm3CBus.sys, Win32 error 0n2
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Mbm3CBus.sys
> *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Mbm3CBus.sys
> ...


 
 Beide Abstürze wurden durch den Mbm3CBus Treiber ausgelöst. Die Treibersignatur ist von April 2011.
 Laut Geräteinstanz gehört der Treiber zum F3607gw Mobile Broadband Gerät (Ericsson F5521gw/F3607gw Wireless WAN Driver).

 Sofern du das Gerät nicht benötigst, deinstalliere den Treiber / die Software und beobachte, ob die Probleme bleiben.
 Bleiben die Probleme aus, kannst du es (sofern das Gerät benötigt wird) eine aktuellere Firmware und einen aktuelleren Treiber ausprobieren: Drivers and software - ThinkPad L420, L421, L520

 Sollten nach Deinstallation des Treibers erneut Probleme auftreten, lade die Dumps wieder hier hoch.


----------



## Kuku-Ba (24. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe den Treiber aktualisiert und sicherheitshalber deaktiviert. Nun kann ich ohne Probleme skypen.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Februar 2014)

Bitteschön.


----------



## ali956 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, habe ein fast ähnliches Problem. ,-) 
Kann mir jemand bitte helfen? Ist ein Treiber und wenn ja welcher schuld?

Ich hab nur das Problem dass ich mit izarc die minidumps nicht zippen resp. hochladen kann oder die Dateien nicht hinüberziehen kann. Stell mich irgendwie zu doof an oder sind irgendwie geschützt.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 

um die Dumps zippen zu können, musst du sie erst mal in ein nicht-Windows-Verzeichnis kopieren (z.B. auf den Desktop). Dann im ZIP Format einpacken und über den foreneigenen Bilderupload hochladen.
Alernativ die Dump über OneDrive, GoogleDrive oder Dropbox bereitstellen.


----------



## tourne_sol (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ebenfalls ein ähnliches Problem.  Hatte auch folgenden BlueScreen.
Ich hab mir die Dump Datei mit BlueScreenView und WinDbg auch schon mal angeschauen, aber leider keine Erfahrung damit, sodass ich den Fehler darin noch nicht erkennen konnte! 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?

Anbei auch die Datei, habe ein Win7 Professional 64bit, habe gerade eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut... sonst eigentlich keine Änderungen am System vorgenommen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab!!!

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	1031

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	9f
  BCP1:	0000000000000003
  BCP2:	FFFFFA800811BAB0
  BCP3:	FFFFF80000B9C3D8
  BCP4:	FFFFFA8006AC2400
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\120814-14944-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Judith\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-138950-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2014)

tourne_sol schrieb:


> ... habe gerade eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut... sonst eigentlich keine Änderungen am System vorgenommen.



Hi, 
und beim Grafikkartentreiber ist auch die Ursache für den Absturz zu finden:



> IMAGE_NAME:  *atikmpag.sys*
> 
> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5417612a
> 
> ...



Was für eine Grafikkarte ist denn jetzt drin? Was für eine war vorher drin?
Hast du die Grafikkartentreiber für die neue Grafikkarte auch neu installiert?


----------



## tourne_sol (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe eine Radeon HD 7870 eingebaut und vorher nur die Onboard des Mainboards genutzt...
Treiber habe ich den aktuellen von der Webseite runtergeladen und installiert (14.301.1001.0 vom 15.09.2014)


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2014)

> 0: kd> !irp fffffa8006ac2400Irp is active with 3 stacks 1 is current (= 0xfffffa8006ac24d0)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> >[ 16, 2]   0 e0 fffffa800811bab0 00000000 00000000-00000000
> ...



Wie ist denn die Grafikkarte an deinem Monitor angeschlossen?

Hast du noch weitere Dumps?


----------



## tourne_sol (8. Dezember 2014)

Leider nein, war nur der eine... ist über DVI angeschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2014)

OK. Bislang ist auch kein weiterer Absturz aufgetreten?
Trat der eine Absturz nach dem Standby auf?

Wieviele Monitore sind angeschlossen? Falls mehrere angeschlossen sind, sind diese nur an der neuen Grafikkarte angeschlossen?
Monitorkabel sind auch fest drauf (keine Wackler)?


----------



## tourne_sol (9. Dezember 2014)

Also bislang kein weiterer Absturz, Rechner war aber auch nicht viel an...
Ich kann es nicht ganz genau sagen, wann der Absturz auftrat, habe an dem Monitor über VGA ein Notebook angeschlossen gehabt und beim wechseln der Eingänge den Bluescreen bemerkt, erst war alles schwarz, dann kam der Bluescreen, ist also vermutlich in dem Moment aufgetreten, der Rechner war aber bis dahin an, da Musik über iTunes lief.
Es ist nur der eine Monitor angeschlossen, Kabel sitzen auch fest...


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2014)

tourne_sol schrieb:


> habe an dem Monitor über VGA ein Notebook angeschlossen gehabt und beim wechseln der Eingänge den Bluescreen bemerkt, erst war alles schwarz, dann kam der Bluescreen, ist also vermutlich in dem Moment aufgetreten



Stelle die Situation bitte nochmal nach, ob wieder ein Bluescreen auftritt.


----------



## tourne_sol (12. Dezember 2014)

Seitdem ist beim wechseln nichts wieder passiert...


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2014)

Das ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Wenn das der einzige Absturz war, würde ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken machen.
Sollte aber das Problem erneut auftreten, kannst du dich gerne wieder melden. Lade auch dann die aktuellste Dump wieder hoch.


----------



## tourne_sol (12. Dezember 2014)

Ok, trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Dezember 2014)

Kein Ding. Warten wir mal ab, ob die Probleme noch mal auftreten.


----------



## maar (31. Dezember 2014)

So, erstmal guten Rutsch ins ins 2015te Jahr. 
Bei mir selbe Fehlermldung wie in der Überschrift und nun gucke ich in den Minidumb ordner und er ist leer. Kann also wenig infos liefern. 

Meine Vermutung - es liegt an einem Logitech Treiber meiner Tastatur die per Funk betrieben wird. Aber ich kann diesen Treiber nicht ausfindig machen.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues!

Wenn du keine Minidump findest, wurde evtl. ein vollständiges Kernelspeicherabbild angelegt.
Schau mal nach, ob du eine MEMORY.DMP Datei unter C:\Windows findest.

Wo genau dies eingestellt wird (ob Minidump oder Dump) findest du in meinem HowTo gleich am Anfang: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme/330538-howto-bluescreenauswertung.html#a1


----------



## maar (1. Januar 2015)

Hi, also nichts von dem ist da. 
Habe nun die AUslagerungsdatei überprüft und manuell umgestellt. 
Finde allerdings mehrere memory.pnf und memory.inf


Jetzt muss ich wohl nur noch auf den nächsten Bluescreen warten bis ich irgendwelche ergebnuiss habe. Habe aber auch den Bluescreen fotografiert. Bringt es uns ein stück weiter?


----------



## walter0234 (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo und frohes Neues!

Hier kommt der Nächste mit dem gleichen Problem. Laptop ca. 1 Jahr alt, Hardwareänderungen keine, vorgestern BitDefender Antivirus 2015 und neue Version von Acronis True Image 2015 installiert. Vorher trat dies Problem noch nie auf. Dump-Files hängen an.

Herzlichen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Januar 2015)

maar schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich wohl nur noch auf den nächsten Bluescreen warten bis ich irgendwelche ergebnuiss habe. Habe aber auch den Bluescreen fotografiert. Bringt es uns ein stück weiter?



Der Screenshot allein bringt uns leider nicht weiter.

@walter0234:



> 0: kd> !drvobj fffffa8009eb4e70 ffffff800032751d0: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
> fffff800032751d0: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
> Driver object (fffffa8009eb4e70) is for:
> \Driver\usbhub
> ...



Das Problem liegt bei einem USB Gerät (bzw. bei dessen Energiesteuerung). Laut VID handelt es sich um eine BisonCam



> Manufacturer                  Notebook
> Product Name                  W35xSTQ_370ST



Das ist bei deinem Clevo Notebook wohl die Webcam. Schau dich mal hier nach einem aktuelleren Treiber um.


----------



## Huckelberry (6. Januar 2015)

Schönen guten Morgen erstmal an alle hier und ein frohes neues Jahr!

Ich bin zum ersten Mal hier aktiv im Forum unterwegs, da ich ein Problem habe, bei dem ich einfach nicht mehr weiter komme. Bei mir erscheint seit geraumer Zeit auch der Bluescreen DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE und ich vermute Probleme beim Grafikkartentreiber bzw. einem PCI-Treiber. 

Zur Vorgeschichte: Ich habe einen DELL XPS 15 mit 

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2670QM @2.20GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT540M

Alles ging los mit einem Wasserschaden, der aber von DELL repariert wurde. Ausgetauscht wurden Motherboard, Display, Tastatur und Touchpad. Nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation von Win7 hab ich erstmal alle angebotenen DELL-Treiber installiert. Doch hier traten schon einige Bluescreens auf und grundsätzliche Performance Probleme. Ich habe dann auch alle Treiber aktualisiert. Chipsatz, Grafikkarte, MEI, Netzwerkkarte und W-LAN Karte sind auf dem neusten Stand. 
Trotzdem ist oftmals beim Neustarten nur die Lüftung auf Hochtouren und sonst alles schwarz. Wenn er dann  kommt gibt es zwei Zustände: entweder er friert beim Windows Start ein und man kann ihn nur noch per Powerknopf ausschalten oder er startet und zeigt mir sofort im Wartungscenter Probleme mit einem Treiber an und dann treten auch die Bluescreens auf. Dabei sind alle Treiber aktuell! Das können Probleme mit der NVIDIA Grafikkarte sein, mit dem ST Microelectronis Accelerometer, einem PCI-Treiber (Realtek PCIe GBE FAmily Controller) etc. Da ich immer zu den genannten Pobleme im Wartungscenter oder über andere Diagnosetools, die Treiber sofort auf den neusten Stand gebracht habe, weiß ich leider nicht mehr weiter....

Hier ist mal ein Minidump:
-----------------------------------------

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\122814-14149-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff8a0`00238a62?
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff8a0`03be5022?
DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff800`00b9c3c0?
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.18409.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03066000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a9890
Debug session time: Sun Dec 28 08:44:49.933 2014 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:00:35.808
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8007c25a10, fffff80000b9c3d8, fffffa8006e219f0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8007c25a10, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c3d8, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8006e219f0, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa8006e219f0

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa8009c09480

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa8009c0a060

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5463c853

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8800f273000 nvlddmkm

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000314b8d2 to fffff800030dbbc0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c388 fffff800`0314b8d2 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07c25a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c390 fffff800`030e685c : fffff800`00b9c550 fffff800`00b9c550 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x33af0
fffff800`00b9c430 fffff800`030e66f6 : fffff800`0328c140 00000000`001fb9e5 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04408c63 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9c4a0 fffff800`030e65de : 0000004b`853f908a fffff800`00b9cb18 00000000`001fb9e5 fffff800`0325af28 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`030e63c7 : 00000010`3045f7c7 00000010`001fb9e5 00000010`3045f763 00000000`000000e5 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cb90 fffff800`030d38ca : fffff800`03256e80 fffff800`03264cc0 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
------------------------



Die nvlddmkm.sys gehört zur Grafikkarte. Kann es ein sein, dass diese mit der OnBoard-Grafikkarte kollidiert? 

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Das wäre toll!

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2015)

Aus der Auswertung ist nur ersichtlich, dass das Problem durch den Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber ausgelöst wird. Ob dieser mit der Onboard Grafikkarte kollidiert ist nicht ersichtlich.
Der Nvidia Treiber ist der aktuellste von Dell? Oder hast du den direkt bei Nvidia runtergeladen? Wenn direkt von Nvidia, deinstalliere den Treiber wieder, entferne die Treiberreste mit dem Display Driver Uninstaller (Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) 13.5.5.0) und installiere anschließend die aktuellsten Nvidia Treiber, die dir von Dell angeboten werden.

Lade auch noch die Minidumps hier hoch.


----------



## Huckelberry (6. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!! Ich hab den neusten NVIDIA Treiber von der DELL-Support Seite installiert gehabt. Leider hat dieser auch nicht so funktioniert wie gewünscht. Er hat auch Freeze-Fenster und Bluescreens verursacht. Ausserdem war die Performance im Firefox extrem langsam. Videos sind nicht richtig abgespielt worden. Zurzeit hab ich den neusten NVIDIA GT 540M Version 344.75 direkt von der NVIDIA Seite installiert. Die Performance war dann gut, wenn das System normal hochgefahren wurde. Aber die Ladeprobleme inkl. Bluescreens sind geblieben. 

Es ist auch wieder eine neue Version vom NVIDIA Treiber im Angebot. Hier ist aber erst nochmal meine Minidump. Ich warte mal deine Rückmeldung ab und dann geh ich nach deinen Vorschlägen vor. Danke!!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Januar 2015)

Auch dieser Bluescreen wurde durch den Grafikkartentreiber ausgelöst. 
Ich werde aber heute Abend die Dump nochmal näher anschauen (kann ich momentan nicht) und gebe dir nochmal bescheid.

Etwas auffälliges ist allerdings dabei:



> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP



Demnach ist angeblich der Driver Verifier aktiv. Der Verifier ist ein microsofteigenes Tool um problematische Treiber ausfindig zu machen.
Einmal aktiviert bleibt der Verifier solange aktiv (auch nach einem Neustart), bis er manuell wieder deaktiviert ist.
Dies sollte auf jeden Fall überprüft werden. Öffne die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin (Start -> alle Programme -> Zubehör -> Eingabeaufforderung (mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und im Kontextmenü "als Administrator starten" auswählen)).
In die Eingabeaufforderung folgenden Befehl eingeben:
verifier.exe /reset

Schreib dir dann bitte auf, welche Rückmeldung ausgegeben wurde.

*Edit:* 



> Irp is active with 6 stacks *4* is current (= 0xfffff98025140f28)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.  Pending has been returned
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> [  0, 0]   0 12 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000
> ...



Überprüfe noch, ob der Verifier aktiv ist, laut Dump ist er es:



> Verify Flags Level 0x000009bb
> STANDARD FLAGS:
> [X] (0x00000000) Automatic Checks
> [X] (0x00000001) Special pool
> ...



Deaktivere also als erstes den Verifier:



> Öffne die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin (Start -> alle Programme -> Zubehör -> Eingabeaufforderung (mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und im Kontextmenü "als Administrator starten" auswählen)).
> In die Eingabeaufforderung folgenden Befehl eingeben:
> verifier.exe /reset


----------



## Huckelberry (8. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Danke dir nochmals für deine Mühen!! Ich hatte mal den Driver Verifier aktiviert, aber ohne Ergebnis. Ich wußte auch nicht, dass man diesen auch wieder deaktivern muss. Danke dir für den Tipp, denn mit dem Tool kannte ich micht nicht aus. Jetzt ist er deaktiviert und mein System startet spürbar schneller und ist im Firefox auch schneller unterwegs. 

Ich habe mit dem Display Driver Uninstaller den aktuellen Treiber der NVIDIA Grafikkarte entfernt. Ich hab aber nun den aktuellsten NVIDIA Treiber von deren Seite installiert und nicht den DELL-Treiber. Bisher funktioniert alles gut und es gab auch keinen Bluescreen, muß das aber weiterhin überwachen. Was mein System trotzdem immer noch macht, ist, wenn er kalt gestartet wird, beim "Willkommens"-Bildschirm einzufrieren. Er startet dann nur, wenn ich über den Powerknopf ihn ausschalte und dann beim Abfrage-Fenster zum Abgesicherten Modus ihn normal starte. Dann sieht aber auch alles gut aus...

Laut DELL Diagnose Tool "MY DELL PC Checkup" sind es immer diese zwei Treiber, die Fehler verursachen:

pci.sys --> der PCI-Bus Treiber, bei dem ich aber nicht genau weiß wie ich den zuordnen soll. Laut Windows Ereignisanzeige wird der auch immer wieder disconnected 
(Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller is disconnected from network.)

nvlddmkm.sys --> der Grafikkarten Treiber, über den wir schon gesprochen habe und den ich nun aktualisiert habe und beobachte


Könnte man mit einem Tool oder einem Windowsbereicht weitere Auswertungen machen? Ich frage mich nämlich schon lange, was da immer quer schießt...


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Januar 2015)

Kein Ding 

Dann schau ma mal, ob das System ohne den Verifier jetzt stabil läuft.

Zu den Freezes im Anmeldebildschirm bzw. zu den Meldungen des Dell Diagnose Tools:
- nvlddmkm.sys --> sollte nun nicht mehr auftreten. Wenn doch...den Dell Nvidia Treiber testen (den aktuellsten hast du seit der Deaktivierung des Verifiers nicht installiert gehabt, oder?)
- pci.sys: Dies ist ein windowseigener Treiber zur Ansteuerung von diversen Geräten (über den PCI-Bus). Dieser hat erst mal nichts mit dem PCIe Lan Controller zu tun. Dies ist eine andere Schnittstelle.

Um die Integrität der windowseigenen Systemtreiber zu überprüfen, starte die Eingabeaufforderung als Administrator (wie beim Deaktivieren des Verifiers) und gebe folgenden Befehl ein:
sfc /scannow
Windows startet darauf hin eine Überprüfung und gibt dir ein Ergebnis aus (ob beschädigte Dateien gefunden wurden und wenn ja, ob diese auch repariert werden konnten). Das Ergebnis bitte hier mitteilen.


----------



## walter0234 (8. Januar 2015)

Herzlichen Dank für die Analyse. Einen neueren Treiber habe ich allerdings nicht finden können. Ich habe mal den Hersteller (Schenker) kontaktiert, vielleicht kann der helfen. Auf dessen Website steht immer noch genau der Treiber, den ich installiert habe.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Januar 2015)

Bitteschön 

Bis sich der Hersteller meldet, könntest du noch eine Neuinstallation des (gleichen) Treibers versuchen.
Über den Gerätemanager den Treiber deinstallieren (und Treiberdateiein löschen lassen, indem du einen Haken bei "die Treibersoftware für dieses Gerät löschen" setzt). Anschließend den aktuellsten Treiber erneut installieren.
Bei der Aktion die Internetverbindung kappen, damit dir Windows mit der eigenen Treibersuche nicht in die Quere kommt.


----------



## pablomoses99 (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo simpel1970,
Ich habe ebenfalls ein ähnliches  Problem. Ich hatte schon zahlreiche bluescreens, hatte mir aber bisher noch nicht die Zeit genommen mich darum zu kümmern. Nachdem ich mich jetzt
durch mehrere Foren duchgeklickt habe, ist dies die erste Seite auf der man jemandem erfolgreich hilft. Ich habe mein PC einwenig neu aufgerüstet und habe ihn dann auch neu aufgesetzt
(Win7 neu installiert), allerdings kam es anschließend zum ständigen "Driver Power State Failure".  Die Dump-files hab ich angehängt. Ich hoffe du kannst auch mir helfen.
MfG Pablo            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2015)

Hi Pablo,

der Driver Power State Failure wird bei dir durch den Treiber "smsbda.sys" ausgelöst:



> STACK_TEXT:
> fffff800`00b9c388 fffff800`02f328d2 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`086f6060 fffff800`00b9c3d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
> fffff800`00b9c390 fffff800`02ecd85c : fffff800`00b9c4c0 fffff800`00b9c4c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x33af0
> fffff800`00b9c430 fffff800`02ecd6f6 : fffffa80`08054c58 fffffa80`08054c58 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
> ...



Der Treiber ist laut Signatur vom März 2014.
Der Treiber gehört wohl zu einem Produkt von siano SMS Digital Video. Die Erweiterung BDA (Broadcast Driver Architecture) hört sich nach einer TV Karte an.

Ist ein solches Gerät, bzw. eine solche Software installiert? Wenn ja, testweise deinstallieren und das Gerät nicht mehr anschließen.
Bleiben die Probleme dann aus, haben wir Gewissheit, dass es an diesem Produkt liegt.

Es fällt auch noch ein veralteter Treiber auf (steht aber nicht im Zusammenhang mit den Abstürzen):

- Afc.sys (vom July 2006) Der Treiber gehört möglicherweise zu einem ArcSoft Produkt (CD/DVD Programm).


----------



## Huckelberry (15. Januar 2015)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Kein Ding
> 
> Dann schau ma mal, ob das System ohne den Verifier jetzt stabil läuft.
> 
> ...



hey simple!

sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde. mein sohn ist letzte woche geboren worden und da gab es einige andere dinge zu tun, als meine computerprobleme 

nachdem ich den verifier ausgesschaltet habe ist der aktuellste NVIDIA Treiber nun installiert. bis jetzt gab es keine bluescreens wegen dem nvlddmkm.sys Treiber. Dennoch ist ein neuer Bluescreen-Fehler angezeigt worden. Ein dxgmms1.sys Fehler. Hier auch die minidump dazu.... 

Ich werde mal deinen Tipp zu dem sfc /scannow-Befehl befolgen und warten was dabei rauskommt. Vielleicht kannst du dir in der Zeit nochmal die neue minidump ansehen. Denn die Freeze-Bildschirme sind leider nach wie vor bei jedem kalten Systemstart. Danke dir schonmal!!


----------



## Huckelberry (15. Januar 2015)

Hier ist auch nochmal das CBS.log. Er hat einige Fehler gefunden und repariert. Was genau weiß ich nicht, da die log-Datei leider total kryptisch für mich ist...


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Januar 2015)

Huckelberry schrieb:


> mein sohn ist letzte woche geboren worden und da gab es einige andere dinge zu tun, als meine computerprobleme



Wie schön  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Laut Log sind sehr viele Dateifehler gefunden worden. Dem Log nach konnten aber alle Probleme durch Kopieren einer entsprechenden Version aus dem Systemspeicher repariert werden.
Führe die Überprüfung bitte nochmal durch, ob nun tatsächlich keine Fehler mehr gefunden werden.

Poste bitte auch noch ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo. Dies zeigt die SMART Werte der Festplatte, anhand derer der Zustand der Platte abgelesen werden kann.

Der Absturz wurde wieder durch den Grafikkartentreiber (der nun mit Signatur vom Dez. 2014 aktuell ist) ausgelöst.
Bitte hier zur Sicherheit den aktuellsten Treiber ausprobieren, der von Dell zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
Den aktuell installierten Treiber vorher mit dem DDU Tool runterschmeißen.


----------



## Huckelberry (16. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Ich hab CrystalDiskInfo insstalliert und beim ersten Mal starten ist er mir direkt abgeschmirt. Die minidumps hab ich wieder hochgeladen. Auch den Screenshot und die komplette Auswertung von CrystalDiskInfo...Ich werd dann mal später den aktuellsten DELL Treiber für die Grafikkarte installieren. Ich glaub, der ist von 2012. Mal sehen, ob das was bringt. 

Als ich CrystalDiskInfo installiert habe, hat er mir auch automatisch TuneUpUtility installiert. Ich wollte es wieder deinstallieren, da ich es nicht brauche. Aber es ging einfach nicht, da er eine msi-Datei dazu braucht. Die hab ich natürlich nicht, da es nen ganz normaler Download von chip.de war...irgendeine Idee, wie ich das Ding wieder runter bekomme?


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Januar 2015)

Bezüglich TuneUp...probiere es mit dem Uninstall-Tool: TuneUp Utilities 2014 - Support

Die SMART Werte der Festplatte sehen gut aus. Ein Festplattenproblem (hardwareseitig) würde ich daher ausschließen.

Bei den Abstürzen bleibt die Fehlerursache die gleiche: Grafikkartentreiber 
Ich hoffe, dass es mit dem Dell Treiber besser wird (*daumendrück*)


----------



## Huckelberry (17. Januar 2015)

Hey  Simpel!

Ich hab wie du gesagt hast  den NVIDIA Treiber mit dem DDU Tool entfernt und den angebotenen DELL Treiber installiert. Bis jetzt ist nochkein Bluescreen aufgetreten. Nur das Windows Wartungscenter nennt mir ein Problem mit dem Treiber und ein Problem, wo es keinen Bericht zu gibt. Alles sehr seltsam. 

Zudem kommt hinzu, dass nun mein  Firefox nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, der IE aber schon. Texteingabe ist stark verzögert, Videos (z.B. youtube) können nicht mehr fehlerfrei abgespielt werden und im Browser flackern einige  Flash-Anwendungen. Das war auch alles der Grund, warum ich mir den neusten Treiber von der NVIDIA Seite gezogen hab. Und die Probleme damit sind ja bekannt. Im Firefox hat aber it dem neusten Treiber auch alles gut funktioniert...

Ich werde jetzt mal sehen, ob mit dem DELL Treiber auch die Bluescreens auftreten. Und ob ich die Browser Probleme mit dem Flash-Player gelöst bekomme. Aber es bleibt nervig und ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass es doch irgendwo nen Hardware Fehler gibt. Ein defekter Kontakt, ne kalte Lötstelle etc. 

Noch eine Idee, wie ich weiter an dem Problem arbeiten kann?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2015)

Deaktiviere testweise noch die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Flash-Player, ob es dann besser wird.
Adobe - Flash Player: Hilfe - Anzeigeeinstellungen


----------



## Huckelberry (20. Januar 2015)

Hi Simple!

Ich hab die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert. Trotzdem gab es im Firefox keine Besserung. Im IE lief es gut, aber de nutze ich nur ungern als Browser. Ich installiere jetzt wieder den neusten NVIDIA Treiber. Damit hat ja bis auf die Bluescreens allesreibungslos funktioniert. 


Denn der DELL Treiber war auch nicht die Lösung. Mit diesem gabs sauch Bluescreen, diesmal sogar ein neuer:

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED und auch wieder der nvlddmkm.sys (minidump ist angehängt)

Irgendwie komm ich nicht mehr weiter...ich vermute nach wie vor einen nicht erkannten Hardwarefehler bei meinem Wasserschaden, den Dell nicht entdeckt hat....wahrscheinlich sollte ich mir einfache nen neuen kaufen


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Januar 2015)

> STACK_TEXT:
> fffff880`0338cd50 fffffa80`0acd0220 : fffffa80`0b6c7000 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0b6c7000 fffff880`0338cd98 : nvlddmkm+0x5c970b
> fffff880`0338cd58 fffffa80`0b6c7000 : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0b6c7000 fffff880`0338cd98 fffff880`0338ce70 : 0xfffffa80`0acd0220
> fffff880`0338cd60 fffffa80`00000000 : fffffa80`0b6c7000 fffff880`0338cd98 fffff880`0338ce70 fffffa80`0b6c7000 : 0xfffffa80`0b6c7000
> ...



Auch hier war es wieder der Grafikkartentreiber.

Das mit dem Hardwarefehler wäre naheliegend. Aber bevor du dir einen Neuen kaufst, würde ich sicherheitshalber nochmal das Betriebssystem neu installieren.


----------



## Huckelberry (23. Januar 2015)

ich hab den NVIDIA Treiber jetzt mal komplett mit dem DDU Tool entfernt und gar nicht mehr installiert. Windows läuft ja auch mit dem HD Grapics Treiber....und bis jetzt gab es keinen Bluescreen. Nur  bei einigen Kaltstarts fährt das System manchmal nicht hoch und nur der Lüfter dreht auf Hochtouren. Aber das ist auch ein bekanntes Problem. Mal sehen, was so noch passiert. Ich werd jetzt mal alles so lassen und mal in 1-2 Wochen neuüberdenken, ob ich mein System neu aufsetze. Danke dir Simple schon mal für alles! 

Bis Bald!


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2015)

Bitteschön.

Wenn es ohne Treiber besser läuft (also ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung) könntest du noch testen, ob es mit Treiber und herabgesenkten Taktraten (Core-, Shader-,Memtakt) der Grafikkarte besser läuft.
Die Absenkung kannst du z.B. mit dem Tool Afterburner vornehmen und mit hinterlegten Profilen automatisieren.

Die Absenkung greift beim booten natürlich erst, wenn das Betriebbsystem bzw. das Tool geladen wird. Die Probleme mit einigen Kaltstarts werden dadurch nicht umgangen.


----------



## Peffy (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
Ich reihe mich hier einfach mal ein 
Habe euch über google gefunden und muss speziell dir simpel zuerst einmal ein großes Lob für dein Engagement hier aussprechen.
Meine Daten:
Lenovo g510 mit windows 7 64
Mein Problem:
Fahre ich meinen Laptop herunter (ganz normal, über den "herunterfahren"-button in windows), schalten sich zwar bildschirm und lüfter ab, die power-LED leuchtet jedoch weiterhin und der laptop lässt sich auch nicht wieder einschalten. Halte ich 5 sekunden den power-knopf gedrückt, schaltet die LED ab und ich kann den laptop wieder starten.
Schalte ich den Laptop auf diese Art ab, schaltet er sich zum Teil nach einigen Minuten (unterschiedlich, mal 1, mal 10Minuten) wieder an. Dabei wird zum Teil (aber auch nicht immer) der Driver Power State Failure Blue-Screen angezeigt.
Viel schlimmer als der BlueScreen ist für mich allerdings die Tatsache, dass der Laptop sich von alleine anschaltet und den Akku leer saugt. Wake up on LAN/Remote sind im Bios bereits ausgeschaltet.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

MfG Peffy

Hier meine Dumpauswertung:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.17298 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18700.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.141211-1742
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03203000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03446890
Debug session time: Mon Feb  2 18:34:59.905 2015 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:30:54.763
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................................
Loading User Symbols

Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80082f6a10, fffff80000b9c3d8, fffffa800de12010}

Probably caused by : pci.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa80082f6a10, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c3d8, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7 and higher, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa800de12010, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IMAGE_NAME:  pci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7928f

MODULE_NAME: pci

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88001077000 pci

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.17298 (debuggers(dbg).141024-1500) amd64fre

DPC_STACK_BASE:  FFFFF80000BA2FB0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c388 fffff800`032e8922 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`082f6a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c390 fffff800`03284b5c : fffff800`00b9c4d8 fffff800`00b9c4d8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x33af0
fffff800`00b9c430 fffff800`032849f6 : fffff800`03429140 00000000`000555de 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9c4a0 fffff800`032848de : 0000000c`b34aeacf fffff800`00b9cb18 00000000`000555de fffff800`033f7e48 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`032846c7 : 00000002`f8384dc2 00000002`000555de 00000002`f8384de9 00000000`000000dd : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cb90 fffff800`03271b8a : fffff800`033f3e80 fffff800`03401cc0 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_VERSION:  6.1.7601.17514

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_POWER_DOWN_iaStorA_IMAGE_pci.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_POWER_DOWN_iaStorA_IMAGE_pci.sys

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:x64_0x9f_3_power_down_iastora_image_pci.sys

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {f039326f-2cdf-e1e0-7b57-b8ea70b1680a}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Wenn ihr mehr infos braucht, schreibt gerne. Wollte die Memory.dmp eigentlich hochladen, die ist aber 500mb groß o_O


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Februar 2015)

Hi Peffy,

vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Erst mal zum Bluescreen...der oben ausgewertete Absturz wurde durch den Intel Rapid Storage ausgelöst.
Deinstalliere  als Erstes den Intel Rapid Storage (Systemsteuerung -> Programme deinstallieren) und teste, ob zumindest mal die Herunterfahr-Probleme bleiben.

Sollte auch das Aufwachen Problem bestehen bleiben, starte nach einem "ungewünschten" Aufwachen die Eingabeaufforderung als Administrator und gebe folgenden Befehl ein:
powercfg.exe /lastwake
Poste und einen Screenshot von der Ausgabe.



Peffy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mehr infos braucht, schreibt gerne. Wollte die Memory.dmp eigentlich hochladen, die ist aber 500mb groß o_O



Diese könntest du z.B. bei OneDrive, GoogelDrive oder Dropbox hochladen und uns den Link dorthin posten.


----------



## Peffy (28. Februar 2015)

Upps, hatte ganz vergessen zu antworten :-/
Dein Tipp hat das Problem gelöst.
Hab den Rapid storage deinstalliert und seit dem läuft es Problemlos. Keine ungewollten starts mehr 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## simpel1970 (2. März 2015)

Freut mich zu hören. Gern geschehen


----------



## Loewenpower_3 (10. April 2015)

Hallo/Guten Abend an die Forumgemeinde,

ich möchte mich (leider) auch in diesen Beitrag einreihen. Ich habe ebenfalls schon öfters das Problem mit dem "DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE". Meistens bin ich im Internet unterwegs und die Verbindung bricht plötzlich ab. Wenn ich den Computer dann herunterfahre, hängt er sich auf und der BlueScreen erscheint. Wenn ich den PC danach hochfahre erscheint diese Problemsignatur.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1000009f
  BCP1:    0000000000000004
  BCP2:    0000000000000258
  BCP3:    FFFFFA80039E4B50
  BCP4:    FFFFF80000B9A510
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\040615-53383-01.dmp
  C:\Users\***\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-190602-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Datenschutzbestimmungen für Windows*7 - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Da dies zu Analyse nicht ausreicht (wie im Thread beschrieben), habe ich noch zwei MiniDumps (zwei Minidumps, da der Computer zweimal hintereinander das Problem hatte) im Anhang.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand evt. helfen kann bei der Auswertung der Minidumps um herauszufinden, was den BlueScreen verursacht.

VG,
Loewenpower_3


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2015)

Hi Loewenpower,

die beiden Abstürze wurden jeweils von dem Treiber deines WLAN Adapters ausgelöst:



> STACK_TEXT:  fffff880`031bd1b0 fffff800`038d80f2 : fffffa80`039e6660 fffffa80`039e6660 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
> fffff880`031bd2f0 fffff800`038da90f : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01703110 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`039e6660 : nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
> fffff880`031bd380 fffff880`016ac5b2 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
> fffff880`031bd420 fffff880`066804ac : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04da11a0 : ndis!NdisWaitEvent+0x32
> ...



Der Treiber ist von July 2007:



> 0: kd> lmvm WlanGZG
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`0667d000 fffff880`06780000   WlanGZG  T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: WlanGZG.sys
> ...



Je nach dem was das für ein WLAN Adapter ist (könnte ein Speedport Adapter sein), würde ich zunächst beim Hersteller nach aktuelleren Treibern suchen.


----------



## Loewenpower_3 (12. April 2015)

Danke simpel für die schnelle Antwort und die Fehleranalyse!

Ja genau, ich habe ein Speedport und an meinen Computer eben ein Speedport Stick, als Netzwerksadapter. Danke für den Tipp, ich werde mich nach einem aktuellen Treiber umschauen und hoffe, dass das Problem dann der Vergangenheit angehört


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2015)

Kein Ding 
Bin gespannt, ob es mit aktuelleren Treibern läuft.


----------



## BlueVexx (26. Mai 2015)

Hey ho!

Ich habe da auch ein Problem mit dem oben genannten Bluescreen.
Er ist bei mir jetzt des öfteren während des normalen Betriebes aufgetreten.

Die Dump-file ist als .zip angehängt. Hoffentlich lässt sich das Problem mit 
eurer Hilfe beheben.

Schoneinmal ein großes Dankeschön im Vorraus für jegliche Mühen.

Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2015)

Hi,
weis nicht, ob du nochmal hier reinschaust, aber der Bluescreen wurde durch den Nvidia Treiber ausgelöst:



> 0: kd> !irp fffffa8009efe010
> Irp is active with 4 stacks 2 is current (= 0xfffffa8009efe128)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> ...



Der Treiber ist von 2011:



> 0: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`0f210000 fffff880`0fe80780   nvlddmkm T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: nvlddmkm.sys
> ...



Schau mal bei Dell nach, ob es für den Laptop ein aktuelleren Treiber gibt.



> Manufacturer                  Alienware
> Product                       M17xR3



Viele Grüße


----------



## BlueVexx (4. Juni 2015)

Hey!
Jau, hab noch mal reingeschaut. 

Ok, alles klar. Danke für deine Hilfe!
Hab mal nachgeschaut und bei Dell die "aktuellen" Treiber für mein
System runtergeladen. Mal sehen, wie es sich auswirkt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2015)

Dann schau ma mal. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass das Problem durch den aktuelleren Treiber gelöst werden kann/konnte!


----------



## BlueVexx (9. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte heute wieder einen Bluescreen, auch mit DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE.

Das Problem scheint also noch nicht behoben zu sein. Wahrscheinlich hat sich jetzt einfach nur
das nächste Loch aufgetan. 

Ich lad mal die Minidump-Datei hoch.

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Juni 2015)

Nein, immer noch die gleiche Ursache:



> 0: kd> !irp fffffa80048f02c0Irp is active with 4 stacks 2 is current (= 0xfffffa80048f03d8)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000
> ...



Ist auch noch immer noch die gleiche Treiberversion:



> 0: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm
> start end module name
> fffff880`0f2a4000 fffff880`0ff14780 nvlddmkm T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: nvlddmkm.sys
> ...



Deinstalliere den Grafikkartentreiber vollständig mit dem DDU Tool: Wagnard Tools
Und installiere anschließend die aktuellsten Treiber erneut.


----------



## BlueVexx (10. Juni 2015)

Jo, alles klar. 
Hab den alten Treiber übers DDU deinstalliert und dann folgende
von Dell zur Verfügung gestellte Treiber installiert, in der Reihenfolge:

nVidia GeForce GTX 460M, v.267.64, A01
nVidia GeForce GTX 460M, v.70.06.3B.00.08, A02 (vbios - Datai)

Mal schauen, ob das geholfen hat.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Juni 2015)

Schau ma mal 



> nVidia GeForce GTX 460M, v.70.06.3B.00.08, A02 (vbios - Datai)



Das ist allerdings kein Treiber, sondern ein Bios für die Grafikkarte. Das Bios enthält eine Fehlerkorrektur (Vorgängerversion A01), insofern war es kein Fehler das Bios aufzuspielen (falls dies nocht nicht geschehen war). Eine De- oder Neuinstallation des Grafikkartenbios ist jedoch -anders wie bei einem Treiber- nicht erforderlich. 



> nVidia GeForce GTX 460M, v.267.64, A01



Das ist der Treiber...allerdings nicht der aktuellste. Der Treiber ist noch vor dem Grafikkartenbios A02 herausgekommen. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass dieser nicht optimal mit dem neueren Bios harmonisiert.
Sollten die Probleme erneut auftreten, installiere die aktuellste Grafikkartenversion: Gfx_NV_P11_306.97_1FWD3_setup_ZPE.exe
NV Graphics Driver Update for Win 7 & Win 8 for Alienware M17xR3, M17xR4, M14x, M14xR2, M18x, M18xR2 Treiberdetails | Dell Deutschland


----------



## Saramonnn (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich habe seit einiger Zeit immer wieder einen  BlueScreen.
Ich habe die zwei aktuellsten Dump File als Zip hochgeladen.
Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!!


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juni 2015)

Da kommt einiges zusammen: 



Spoiler



********************************************************************************                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************


DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8012a213c0, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000ba0748, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7 and higher, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80634cb2f0, The blocked IRP


Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3
IRP_ADDRESS: fffffa80634cb2f0
DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa801331ae40
DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa800c740ab0
IMAGE_NAME:  ACPI.sys
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5048b7de
MODULE_NAME: ACPI
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88000f2b000 ACPI
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1


DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
CURRENT_IRQL:  2


ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.17237 (debuggers(dbg).140716-0327) amd64fre
DPC_STACK_BASE:  FFFFF80000BA0FB0
STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00ba06f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx


STACK_COMMAND:  kb
FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
IMAGE_VERSION:  6.1.7601.17950
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ACPI.sys
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ACPI.sys


ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM
FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:x64_0x9f_3_image_acpi.sys
FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {376b3b01-741e-59c5-4837-8bc2d68cf61e}


0: kd> !irp fffffa80634cb2f0 1
Irp is active with 12 stacks 9 is current (= 0xfffffa80634cb600)
 No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.  
Flags = 00000000
ThreadListEntry.Flink = fffffa80634cb310
ThreadListEntry.Blink = fffffa80634cb310
IoStatus.Status = 00000000
IoStatus.Information = 00000000
RequestorMode = 00000000
Cancel = 00
CancelIrql = 0
ApcEnvironment = 00
UserIosb = 00000000
UserEvent = 00000000
Overlay.AsynchronousParameters.UserApcRoutine = 00000000
Overlay.AsynchronousParameters.UserApcContext = 00000000
Overlay.AllocationSize = 00000000 - 00000000
CancelRoutine = 00000000   
UserBuffer = 00000000
&Tail.Overlay.DeviceQueueEntry = fffffa80634cb368
Tail.Overlay.Thread = 00000000
Tail.Overlay.AuxiliaryBuffer = 00000000
Tail.Overlay.ListEntry.Flink = fffff80003427bc0
Tail.Overlay.ListEntry.Blink = fffff80003427bc0
Tail.Overlay.CurrentStackLocation = fffffa80634cb600
Tail.Overlay.OriginalFileObject = 00000000
Tail.Apc = 00000000
Tail.CompletionKey = 00000000
     cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
>[ 16, 2]   0 e1 fffffa801331ae40 00000000 fffff88008160890-fffffa801334daf0 Success Error Cancel pending
           \Driver\ACPI    *AiChargerPlus*
            Args: 00000000 00000001 00000001 00000000
 [ 16, 2]   0 e0 fffffa801334d9a0 00000000 fffff88009c0d3c8-fffffa8013cd7810 Success Error Cancel 
           \Driver\AiChargerPlus    *iusb3hub*
            Args: 00000000 00000001 00000001 00000000
 [ 16, 2]   0 e1 fffffa8013cd76c0 00000000 00000000-00000000    pending
           \Driver\*iusb3hub*
            Args: 00000000 00000001 00000001 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-fffffa80122453a0    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0: kd> !devobj fffffa801331ae40 f
fffff80003428070: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
Device object (fffffa801331ae40) is for:
 InfoMask field not found for _OBJECT_HEADER at fffffa801331ae10
 \Driver\ACPI DriverObject fffffa800c740ab0
Current Irp 00000000 RefCount 0 Type 00000032 Flags 00002000
DevExt fffffa800d736d50 DevObjExt fffffa801331af90 
Characteristics (0x00000100)  FILE_DEVICE_SECURE_OPEN
AttachedDevice (Upper) fffffa801333e920Unable to load image *ASUSFILTER.sys*, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ASUSFILTER.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ASUSFILTER.sys
 \Driver\ASUSFILTER
Device queue is not busy.

0: kd> !drvobj fffffa800c740ab0 f
fffff80003428070: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
fffff80003428070: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
Driver object (fffffa800c740ab0) is for:
 \Driver\ACPI
Driver Extension List: (id , addr)


Device Object list:
fffffa80129e9c40: Could not read device object


DriverEntry:   fffff88000f7ac30    ACPI!GsDriverEntry
DriverStartIo: 00000000    
DriverUnload:  fffff88000f36d0c    ACPI!ACPIUnload
AddDevice:     00000000    


Dispatch routines:
[00] IRP_MJ_CREATE                      fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[01] IRP_MJ_CREATE_NAMED_PIPE           fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[02] IRP_MJ_CLOSE                       fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[03] IRP_MJ_READ                        fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[04] IRP_MJ_WRITE                       fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[05] IRP_MJ_QUERY_INFORMATION           fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[06] IRP_MJ_SET_INFORMATION             fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[07] IRP_MJ_QUERY_EA                    fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[08] IRP_MJ_SET_EA                      fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[09] IRP_MJ_FLUSH_BUFFERS               fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[0a] IRP_MJ_QUERY_VOLUME_INFORMATION    fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[0b] IRP_MJ_SET_VOLUME_INFORMATION      fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[0c] IRP_MJ_DIRECTORY_CONTROL           fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[0d] IRP_MJ_FILE_SYSTEM_CONTROL         fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[0e] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CONTROL              fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[0f] IRP_MJ_INTERNAL_DEVICE_CONTROL     fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[10] IRP_MJ_SHUTDOWN                    fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[11] IRP_MJ_LOCK_CONTROL                fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[12] IRP_MJ_CLEANUP                     fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[13] IRP_MJ_CREATE_MAILSLOT             fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[14] IRP_MJ_QUERY_SECURITY              fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[15] IRP_MJ_SET_SECURITY                fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[16] IRP_MJ_POWER                       fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[17] IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL              fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[18] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CHANGE               fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[19] IRP_MJ_QUERY_QUOTA                 fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[1a] IRP_MJ_SET_QUOTA                   fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp
[1b] IRP_MJ_PNP                         fffff88000f36914    ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp


Fast I/O routines:
Cannot read _FAST_IO_DISPATCH at fffff88000f5f360
0: kd> !devstack fffffa8012a213c0
  !DevObj           !DrvObj            !DevExt           ObjectName
  fffffa8013d02050 Unable to load image asmtufdriver.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for *asmtufdriver.sys*
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for *asmtufdriver.sys*
 \Driver\*ASMTFilter* fffffa8013d021a0  InfoMask field not found for _OBJECT_HEADER at fffffa8013d02020



Um es kurz zu machen würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:

USB 3 Treiber aktualisieren (Intel und ASMedia USB3): USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber Download - ComputerBase
(Intel USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber 3.0.5.69  - Intel xHCI (8/9 Series Chipset Family – 4th/5th Core Processors)
USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber 1.16.24.0 - ASMedia ASM104x ).

Der aktuell installierte ASMedia USB 3 Treiber ist von:


> 0: kd> lmvm asmtufdriverstart             end                 module name
> fffff880`08eb5000 fffff880`08ebe000   asmtufdriver T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: asmtufdriver.sys
> Image path: asmtufdriver.sys
> ...



und der Intel USB3 Treiber von:



> 0: kd> lmvm iusb3hubstart             end                 module name
> fffff880`08f39000 fffff880`08f9b000   iusb3hub T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: iusb3hub.sys
> Image path: iusb3hub.sys
> ...



Sollten danach erneut Abstürze auftreten, lade die aktuellste Dump wieder hoch. Ggf. musst du dann noch die ASUS Tools wie den AICharger oder die Asus USB Filter Treiber deinstallieren.


----------



## BlueVexx (16. Juni 2015)

Moin!

Ich hatte die Tage erneut einen Bluescreen, selbe Fehlermeldung, und habe dann deinen
Vorschlag befolgt. Mit DDU den alten Treiber komplett installiert und dann den von dir genannten
Treiber installiert:
Gfx_NV_P11_306.97_1FWD3_setup_ZPE.exe 

Heute hatte ich mit der Konfiguration auch einen Bluescreen. Hier der Minidump.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, was da bei rumkommt.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2015)

Immer noch der Grafikkartentreiber:



> 0: kd> !irp fffffa8009014010Irp is active with 4 stacks 2 is current (= 0xfffffa8009014128)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000
> ...



Wie sind denn bei dir die Energieeinstellungen unter Windows? Ausbalanciert? Wie ist die Energieeinstellung der Grafikkarte (erweiterte Energieeinstellungen -> PCI Express)?


----------



## BlueVexx (17. Juni 2015)

Die Energieeinstellungen sind auf "Höchstleistung" und 
PCI-Express - > Verbindungszustand Energieverwaltung -> Auf Akku: Aus
                                                                                                                             Netzbetrieb: Aus

alternative Einstellungen dort sind mittlere und maximale Energieeinsparungen.

Der GPU-Powerstatus unter Grafikprozessor ist auch auf "Höchstleistung" (Netzbetrieb)
und "Ausbalanciert" (Akkubetrieb).


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Juni 2015)

BlueVexx schrieb:


> Die Energieeinstellungen sind auf "Höchstleistung"



Bitte hier mal testweise auf "Ausbalanciert" stellen.

Überprüfe auch noch die Systemdateien, mittels dem windowseigenen Tool sfc.exe. Dazu die Eingabeaufforderung als Administrator öffnen und folgenden Befehl eingeben:
sfc /scannow


----------



## BlueVexx (19. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles klar, ist jetzt auf "Ausbalanciert" gestellt.

Habe ich gemacht und es wird angezeigt, dass einige Dateien
nicht repariert werden konnten, bzw Defekte vorliegen.

Ich habe mal die sfcdetails-Datei angehängt.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Juni 2015)

Der Log sieht soweit gut aus. Die Dateien, die nicht repariert werden konnten sind "nur" Telemetrie-Komponenten.

Zu den Fehlern:


> This component was referenced by [l:162{81}]"Package_250_for_KB3068708



Schau bitte mal nach, ob bei dir das Update "KB3068708" und/oder "KB3022345" installiert ist (das Update KB3068708 ersetzt eigentlich das KB3022345). Wenn ja, deinstalliere es und lass sfc nochmal durchlaufen, ob immer noch Fehler vorliegen.
Wofür das Update gut ist, kannst du hier nachlesen: 
KB3022345: https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/3022345
KB3068708: https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/3068708
Kurz gesagt, das Update benötigt niemand (außer Microsoft).

Merke dir aber das Installationsdatum des Updates. Könnte das Datum mit dem Beginn deiner Probleme zusammenhängen?
 Oder bestehen die Probleme schon länger?
 Falls die Probleme weiterhin auftreten und zumindest ein zeitlicher Zusammenhang nicht ausgeschlossen ist, könntest du einen Wiederherstellungspunkt vor diesem Installationspunkt laden.
Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich daran glaube, dass die Probleme hiermit zusammenhängen, sollte das dennoch nicht unversucht bleiben.


----------



## BlueVexx (21. Juni 2015)

Moin!

Ich hab die beiden Windows-Updates gelöscht und noch mal
sfc-Scan durchlaufen lassen. Dieses Mal wurde nichts gefunden,
keine Integritätsverletzung. 

Hatte die Tage noch einen anderen Blue Screen (zum ersten Mal diese Fehlermeldung), 
als ich die Grafikkarte manuell deaktiviert habe. Wollte nur den
Intel HD Grafikchip nutzen. Der Minidump ist angehängt.

Das Blue Screen-Problem besteht bei mir schon länger (ewig fast) und ich habe 
immer nach einer Lösung gesucht, also es wird nicht mit den genannten
Windows-Updates zusammenhängen. 

Windows schlägt mir zur Zeit noch weitere Updates vor, auch bezüglich 460M-Grafik-
treibern. Sollte ich die probehalber mal installieren?

Grüße!


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2015)

Dachte ich mir, dass das mit den Updates nicht zusammenhängt. Wäre ja auch viel zu einfach gewesen... 

Die Auswertung der Dump (mit deaktivierter Grafikkarte) bringt komischer Weise auch den Nvidia Treiber als Absturzursache:



> STACK_TEXT:
> fffff880`0357d038 fffff800`0310b7aa : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`69ae5000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0357d1a0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
> fffff880`0357d040 fffff800`0308f9ee : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`69ae5000 fffffa80`07267000 fffffa80`086ad000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x3fda1
> fffff880`0357d1a0 fffff880`0f3f4123 : fffff880`0357d390 fffff880`0f48cbf5 fffffa80`086ad000 fffffa80`086ad000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
> ...



Was für Updates werden dir von Windows vorgeschlagen?


----------



## BlueVexx (24. Juni 2015)

Vllt habe ich mich da falsch ausgedrückt, ich war gerade dabei, die Grafikkarte
zu deaktivieren, als der Bluescreen aufgetaucht ist. Nach dem Bluescreen, war sie
noch aktiv.

Zur Zeit werden für nvidia ein WDDM Grafikadapter und für Windows etliche 
Updates zur Problembehebung angeboten. Beides sind optionale Updates.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Juni 2015)

Dann probiere mal den nvidia WDDM Treiber aus (sofern noch nicht geschehen).
Erhoffe mir davon zwar nicht viel, aber schlechter (Stabilität) kann es damit ja kaum werden.


----------



## BlueVexx (3. Juli 2015)

Alles klar. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine weiteren Vorkommnisse,
aber war die letzten Tage auch nicht viel am Rechner.

Ich melde mich, falls wieder was ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juli 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## bangforbucks (5. Dezember 2015)

hallo,
ich würde mich ungerne mit dem gleichen problem anschließen.
ich kriege den bluescreen schon seit einer ganzen Weile,  habe ihn aber erst vor kurzem bemerkt.
Ein Update des Grakatreiber auf gut Glück hat nichts gebracht, er stürzt weiterhin ab.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

bei den Stop 0x9F (1. Arg. 0x04) Bluescreens bringen die Minidumps leider nichts.
Hier müsstest du erst einmal auf das Kernelspeicherabbild umstellen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme/330538-howto-bluescreenauswertung.html#a1

Sobald der Bluescreen wieder aufgetreten ist, die Memory.dmp über Dropbox, googledrive, onedrive (oder vergleichbares) hochladen und den LInk hier posten (das Kernelspeicherabbild ist zu groß, um es direkt hier als Datei hochzuladen).

Poste auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## bangforbucks (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
Danke fürs Antworten
Zunächst die Memory.dmp
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vr5dix3xui7ro0s/MEMORY.DMP?dl=0

Kernelspeicherabbild war schon eingestellt, so daß ich die Datei bereits hatte.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2015)

OK. Schaue mir die Dump heute Abend an.
Welches Satellite ist dein Toshiba Laptop genau? L...?


----------



## bangforbucks (8. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar.
Satellite L555-10N

Grüße


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2015)

Die Auswertung der Dump hat ergeben, dass sich zwei Treiber in die Quere kommen.
Dies ist zum einen die iaStor.sys (Intel Rapid Storage AHCI Treiber) und die tdcmdpst.sys (Toshiba ODD Writing Treiber).
Beide Treiber sind aus 2009 und nicht mehr ganz frisch. Während du den Toshiba Treiber u.U. noch benötigst (CD/DVD Treiber), kannst du auf den Intel Rapid Storage verzichten. Die Funktion wird vom Windows-eigenen AHCI Treiber übernommen (außer wenn du mit dem Intel Rapid ein Software Raid eingerichtet hast; also zwei Festplatten über den Intel Rapid zu einem Raid verbunden hast; wovon ich bei einem Laptop eher nicht von ausgehe und wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, hat dein Laptop eh nur eine Festplatte.)

Also den Intel-Rapid-Storage über die Systemsteuerung -> Programme deinstallieren.
Wenn dort kein Intel Rapid Storage Eintrag vorhanden ist, schau nach Intel Matrix Storage Manager (das ist der Vorgänger des Intel Rapid); die 2009er Version des iaStor.sys könnte noch zum Intel Matrix Storage gehören.
Testen, ob die Probleme noch auftreten. Wenn ja, aktuellste Dump Datei wieder hochladen.

Hier noch, ein Auszug aus der Auswertung, der die beiden -für den Absturz ursächlichen- Treiber zeigt:



> 0: kd> !locks**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
> KD: Scanning for held locks..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bangforbucks (9. Dezember 2015)

Ok das war noch der Intel Matrix Storage Manager. Den habe ich jetzt deinstalliert. (von einem Raid höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal). Nach Neustart haben sich einige neue Treiber installiert. Das waren wohl die windows-eigenen oder von Toshiba.

Den Toshiba ODD Writing Treiber habe ich auf Anhieb erstmal nicht gefunden. Ich glaube der hat sich aber gerade mitaktualisiert.

So weit so gut. Wenn die Probleme wieder auftauchen, melde ich mich wieder.

Vielen Dank für die Super-Hilfe!!


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2015)

bangforbucks schrieb:


> Nach Neustart haben sich einige neue Treiber installiert. Das waren wohl die windows-eigenen oder von Toshiba.



Eher der windowseigenen AHCI Treiber (msahci). Die Festplatten werden danach auch nochmal "neu" erkannt.

Jetzt drücke ich erst mal die Daumen, dass die Probleme damit ausbleiben!


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Dezember 2015)

Und? Wie sieht es bisher aus?


----------



## bangforbucks (16. Dezember 2015)

Bisher ist nichts mehr aufgetreten und von der Frequenz her ist das verglichen mit den Wochen davor ein gutes Zeichen. Am Anfang gab es aber auch Lücken von über einem Monat zwischen den Bluescreens, also kann ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher sein. Melde mich wieder, falls sich was ergibt. Thx!


----------



## Bejus (4. März 2016)

Nabend, ich habe seit kurzem auch diese Probleme, 
nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass simpel1970 in dem Fall scheinbar gut helfen kann, wollte ich hier auch mal schnell fragen...
Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-6500
MoBo: Asus B150 Pro Gaming
Ram: 2x4GB DDR4 
Graka: GTX 260-216

edit: Achja, zum ersten mal passiert ist es nach einem Umzug, also nachdem der ganze Kram einmal komplett abgebaut und (vorsichtig) transportiert wurde...

Der Log befindet sich dort: Share-Online - dl/VQTBJ3O1NO
(Upload im Forum funktioniert irgendwie nicht)...


----------



## simpel1970 (6. März 2016)

Hi Bejus,

auf den ersten Blick, sieht es nach einem Problem mit dem ASMedia USB Treiber aus:



> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC:  bee7b2e873cebb80ce3bc57f8a70974a00ac97d4
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET:  201fec3ab3c9bd586d7f85a8c82b051f852ba616
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD:  30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6
> FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
> ...



Der ASMedia Treiber ist von Februar 2015:



> 0: kd> lmvm asmtxhci
> Browse full module list
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`04e77000 fffff880`04ee3000   asmtxhci T (no symbols)
> ...



Bei näherer Betrachtung zeigt sich jedoch folgendes:



> 0: kd> !devstack fffffa800a2c57c0
> !DevObj           !DrvObj            !DevExt           ObjectName
> fffffa800a61c920 Unable to load image \SystemRoot\SysWow64\drivers\*ASUSFILTER.sys*, Win32 error 0n2
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for *ASUSFILTER.sys*
> ...



Hier zeigt sich, dass offensichtlich das ASUS Tool "AI Charger Plus" dem ASMedia Treiber das Leben schwer macht.

Der AI Charger Plus Treiber ist von April 2012:



> 0: kd> lmvm AiChargerPlus
> Browse full module list
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`04e46000 fffff880`04e47f80   AiChargerPlus T (no symbols)
> ...



Du könntest nun zunächst einen aktuelleren Treiber für dein ASMedia USB 3 Controller tesen: USB 3. Host Controller-Treiber Download - ComputerBase
Ich denke aber, dass das Problem durch den AI Charger ausgelöst wird und die Abstürze erst aufhören, wenn das Asus Tool deinstalliert wurde.


----------



## bangforbucks (7. März 2016)

Bei mir hat sich wieder was getan.
Dropbox - MEMORY.DMP


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2016)

Der Absturz trat vor einem Monat auf.
Ein Treiberproblem kann ich in der Dump nicht erkennen. Allerdings ist der Matrix Storage wieder an Board: 


> 0: kd> lmDvmiaStorBrowse full module list
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`01270000 fffff880`0138c000   iaStor     (deferred)
> Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
> ...



Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum der wieder installiert wurde?


----------



## Bejus (9. März 2016)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hi Bejus,
> 
> auf den ersten Blick, sieht es nach einem Problem mit dem ASMedia USB Treiber aus:
> 
> ...




Danke, ich habe den USB Treiber einmal neu installiert, bis jetzt trat der Fehler nicht erneut auf.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. März 2016)

Prima 
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es damit gelöst ist!


----------



## bangforbucks (11. März 2016)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Der Absturz trat vor einem Monat auf.
> Ein Treiberproblem kann ich in der Dump nicht erkennen. Allerdings ist der Matrix Storage wieder an Board:
> 
> 
> Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum der wieder installiert wurde?




Den habe ich heute erst hochgeladen, weil vor einigen Tagen nochmal ein Absturz auftrat. Neu installiert habe ich den Treiber nicht und in der Liste "Programme deinstallieren" ist er nicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2016)

Schaue bitte im Verzeichnis C:\system32\DRIVERS\ nach, ob dort die Datei "iaStor.sys" zu finden ist.
Poste bitte auch noch ein Screenshot von dem Tool AS SSD (nur starten und Screenshot erstellen. Ein Benchmark-Durchlauf ist nicht nötig, es geht mir nur um den aktiven AHCI Treiber)
Alex Intelligent Software - Downloads


----------



## Boing2000 (13. März 2016)

Kann mir jmd helfen?


----------



## bangforbucks (14. März 2016)

Die iaStor.sys ist noch da. Das Tool AS SSD startet nicht korrekt bzw hängt sich auf.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2016)

Die iaStor.sys dürfte nach der Deinstallation des Intel Matrix Storage eigentlich nicht mehr da sein. Dass das Tool AS SSD Probleme macht ist auch sehr eigenartig. Möglicherweise liegt das Problem auch hier bei dem noch aktiven iaStor Treiber.

Den Treiber aber erst mal *nicht* manuell aus dem Verzeichnis *löschen*! Es wäre nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das System danach nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert (oder gar nicht mehr bootet). Bevor wir da weiter herumwerkeln, solltest du als erstes die wichtigsten Daten sichern! Sofern du ein Image Programm hast, oder auch Erfahrung im Umgang mit Imagewiederherstellung (z.B. auch dem Win7 eigenen) Imagetool, wäre auch das anlegen eines Images sinnvoll, bevor wir den Treiber manuelle entfernen.

 Poste bitte als nächstes einen aktuellen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (in dem Screenshot müssen alle Spalten- und Zeilenwerte vollständig sichtbar sein).


----------



## Boing2000 (14. März 2016)

So ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen^^


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2016)

@Boing2000: Das mit CrystalDiskInfo galt bangforbucks.

Aber wenn du den Screenshot schonmal gepostet hast...die SMART Werte sehen in Ordnung aus. Einzig die Anzahl schadhafter Blöcke sticht heraus. Dies scheint aber bei den Toshiba Laufwerken "normal" zu sein (SMART Wert A9 -> Roh Wert "64"). Da die restlichen SMART Werte sind in Ordnung sind, kann dies vernachlässigt werden.

Bei Laufwerk "F" ist allerdings ein Vorsicht zu sehen. Poste doch mal noch ein Screenshot von den SMART Werten des Laufwerks F.
Was ist auf F gespeichert?

Poste bitte auch noch Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Vom Reiter CPU bitte zwei Screenshots posten. Ein Screenshot, wenn die CPU nichts zu tun hat (sich also im Idle Zustand befindet), und einmal, wenn die CPU unter Last ist (z.B. mittels Prime95).

Hintergrund der doppelten CPU Screens ist folgender: 



> [Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
> Socket Designation            CPU 1
> Processor Type                Central Processor
> Processor Family              3fh - Specification Reserved
> ...



Ich will überprüfen, ob die Auswertung der Dumps falsche Informationen wiedergibt, oder die CPU tatsächlich übertaktet ist.
Die FX 4100 CPU taktet normalerweise mit 4x3,60 Ghz und im Turbo mit 4x3,80 Ghz...richtig?

Bei welchen Gelegenheiten treten bei dir die Abstürze auf? Nur beim Zocken? nur wenn der PC gerade nichts zu tun hat?
Sind die Temperaturen unter Last im grünen Bereich? (CPU und GPU)



> ===============================================================================
> Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa80073b8028
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Record Id     : 01d17985233e8c48
> ...


----------



## Boing2000 (14. März 2016)

also der pc stürzt sehr oft ab wenn ich filme schaue über festplatte. beim zocken eher weniger. Auf F sind Filme und Fotos gespeichert.


----------



## bangforbucks (14. März 2016)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Die iaStor.sys dürfte nach der Deinstallation des Intel Matrix Storage eigentlich nicht mehr da sein. Dass das Tool AS SSD Probleme macht ist auch sehr eigenartig. Möglicherweise liegt das Problem auch hier bei dem noch aktiven iaStor Treiber.
> 
> Den Treiber aber erst mal *nicht* manuell aus dem Verzeichnis *löschen*! Es wäre nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das System danach nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert (oder gar nicht mehr bootet). Bevor wir da weiter herumwerkeln, solltest du als erstes die wichtigsten Daten sichern! Sofern du ein Image Programm hast, oder auch Erfahrung im Umgang mit Imagewiederherstellung (z.B. auch dem Win7 eigenen) Imagetool, wäre auch das anlegen eines Images sinnvoll, bevor wir den Treiber manuelle entfernen.
> 
> Poste bitte als nächstes einen aktuellen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (in dem Screenshot müssen alle Spalten- und Zeilenwerte vollständig sichtbar sein).




Ein Image kann ich wg. Problemen mit der Benutzerkontensteuerung im Moment irgendwie nicht erstellen. Ich mache aber einen Backup der Daten. 

Crystaldiskinfo ist mit jeder Menge Adware versehen und in einem Fall auch Malware dabei lt. Virustotal, deswegen würde ich das eigentlich lieber lassen, es sei denn es ist unverzichtbar.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2016)

Lade dir die Portable Version von CrystalDiskInfo von hier herunter: CrystalDiskInfo Download - ComputerBase



bangforbucks schrieb:


> Ein Image kann ich wg. Problemen mit der Benutzerkontensteuerung im Moment irgendwie nicht erstellen.



Alles etwas eigenartig. Hier kommen recht viel Fehler und Probleme zusammen.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2016)

Boing2000 schrieb:


> also der pc stürzt sehr oft ab wenn ich filme schaue über festplatte. beim zocken eher weniger. Auf F sind Filme und Fotos gespeichert.



Und die Festplatte F sieht alles andere als gut aus. Reihenweise wiederzugewiesene Sektoren und UDMA Fehler.
Hier wäre aufgrund deiner Fehlerbeschreibung so wie es scheint tatsächlich die fehlerhafte Festplatte als Ursache zu suchen.

Tausche als Erstmaßnahme das Datenkabel aus (SATA Kabel) und behalte die Werte im Auge, bzw. beim nächsten Absturz ein aktuellen Screenshot posten.

Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Boing2000 (15. März 2016)

hab die kabel getauscht, aber es bleibt gleich bei der festplatte. sollte ich diese austauschen oder kann ich sie reparieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2016)

Boing2000 schrieb:


> hab die kabel getauscht, aber es bleibt gleich bei der festplatte.



Wenn du mit "bleibt gleich" die SMART Werte meinst...die ändern sich nicht nach dem Kabeltausch (die Werte werden nicht zurückgesetzt).
Nach dem Kabeltausch beobachten, ob die Probleme bleiben und insbes., ob die Werte sich erhöhen.

Reparieren geht übrigens nicht, wenn dann muss die Platte ausgetauscht werden. Sofern du noch Garantie hast, würde ich diese auf jeden Fall in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## bangforbucks (15. März 2016)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lade dir die Portable Version von CrystalDiskInfo von hier herunter: CrystalDiskInfo Download - ComputerBase
> 
> 
> 
> Alles etwas eigenartig. Hier kommen recht viel Fehler und Probleme zusammen.



 Ich kann eins mit dem Adminkonto erstellen aber nicht mit dem Standardkonto von dem ich es brauche.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2016)

Ob Admin- oder Standardkonto ist egal, da es sich ja um die gleiche Hardware handelt. Oder anders herum formuliert, sind die SMART Werte einer Festplatte immer die gleichen, egal ob diese mit einem Admin- oder einem Standardkonto ausgelesen werden.

Funktioniert es denn mit dem Standardkonto, wenn du CrystalDiskInfo als Admin ausführst (also über Kontextmenü -> "als Administrator ausführen"

Funktioniert denn AS SSD mit dem Adminkonto? Bzw. hast du AS SSD als Admin ausgeführt (im Standardkonto)?


----------



## bangforbucks (16. März 2016)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ob Admin- oder Standardkonto ist egal, da es sich ja um die gleiche Hardware handelt. Oder anders herum formuliert, sind die SMART Werte einer Festplatte immer die gleichen, egal ob diese mit einem Admin- oder einem Standardkonto ausgelesen werden.
> 
> Funktioniert es denn mit dem Standardkonto, wenn du CrystalDiskInfo als Admin ausführst (also über Kontextmenü -> "als Administrator ausführen"
> 
> Funktioniert denn AS SSD mit dem Adminkonto? Bzw. hast du AS SSD als Admin ausgeführt (im Standardkonto)?




Das Komische ist nur, dass bei Umstufung des Gastkontos in ein adminkonto ein image nicht möglich ist, sondern nur vom ursprüngl. adminkonto.

Crytaldiskinfo funktioniert einwandfrei und normalerweise kann ich jedes beliebige Programm vom Standardkonto öffnen.

AS SSD hängt sich seltsamerweise nicht mehr auf (egal von welchem Konto ) aber ich bekommen eine kryptische Fehlermeldung und kriege dann nur dieses Fenster


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2016)

Ich dachte nicht an eine Umstufung, sondern nur an die Ausführung des Programmes als Admin innerhalb des Gastkontos.

Ist das Gastkonto überhaupt ein Gastkonto (muss bei Win10 meines Wissens erst aktiviert werden), oder ist das ein Standard-Konto?


----------



## bangforbucks (17. März 2016)

Ja die Ausführung als Admin vom Gastkonto funktioniert sonst.  Ich habe Win7 und mit Standard- bzw. Gastkonto das gleiche gemeint. Falls es da einen Unterschied gibt bei Win7 ist er mir nicht klar. Das Konto heißt Gastkonto.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2016)

Ein Gastkonto hat weniger Rechte als ein Standardkonto. Ob das hier eine Rolle spielt, sei mal dahin gestellt, da AS SSD ja auch über das Admin Konto nicht korrekt ausgeführt werden.

Öffne von deinem Adminkonto aus ein CMD Fenster (Eingabeaufforderung -> auch hier über das Kontextmenü als Admin starten) und gebe folgenden Befehl ein:
sfc /scannow

Windows überprüft darauf hin die Integrität der Systemdateien. Poste bitte das Ergebnis der Prüfung.

Unabhängig davon...die wichtigsten Daten auf der Systemplatte hast du inzwischen gesichert?


----------



## bangforbucks (22. März 2016)

Da scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein.
Die Sicherung hab ich inzwischen gemacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. März 2016)

Gibt es eine aktuelle Dump? 

Gehe ins Verzeichnis C:\system32\DRIVERS\ nach, benenne dort die Datei "iaStor.sys" um (z.B. in iaStor_alt.sys).
Ich habe um die Dateisicherung gebeten, da ich nicht weiß, was für eine Rolle die iaStor.sys noch spielt und ob das Betriebssystem ohne Probleme auf den Microsoft-eigenen AHCI Treiber umstellt (msahci.sys). (worst Case: Windows bootet nicht mehr. Abhilfe: Linux Live CD starten und im "Driver" Verzeichnis die Umbenennung rückgängig machen).

Was du alternativ noch machen könntest, wäre den Intel Treiber erneut installieren, um ihn anschließend über die Deinstallationsroutine runterzuschmeißen. Sollte nach dieser Prozedur der iaStor.sys immer noch im "Driver" Verzeichnis liegen, kommen wir über das umbenennen nicht herum.


----------



## bangforbucks (23. März 2016)

Die letzte Dump ist von 7.3. Die, die ich hochgeladen habe war 1Monat älter.
 Die Neuinstallation und Deinstallation habe ich gemacht, aber die iaStor.sys ist immer noch da.

Da mein DVD-Laufwerk nicht funktioniert wird das nichts mit Linux Live. Ich bin bisher irgendwie davon ausgegangen, dass das Ding noch hochfährt. Wenn es nicht mehr hochfährt, würde ich dazu tendieren das Problem bestehen zu lassen, es sei denn die Bluescreens treten irgendwann unerträglich oft auf. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das denn?


----------



## simpel1970 (24. März 2016)

bangforbucks schrieb:


> Die letzte Dump ist von 7.3. Die, die ich hochgeladen habe war 1Monat älter.



Lade dann bitte die Dump vom 7.3. hoch. Die habe ich ja noch nicht gesehen!?



bangforbucks schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht mehr hochfährt, würde ich dazu tendieren das Problem bestehen zu lassen, es sei denn die Bluescreens treten irgendwann unerträglich oft auf. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das denn?



Eine Neuinstallation wäre dann auch noch eine Überlegung wert.
Ob die Bluescreens öfters auftreten werden, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Es ist nur unwahrscheinlich, dass sich das Problem von alleine in Luft auflösen wird.


----------



## bangforbucks (24. März 2016)

ok hier ist die aktuelle Dump
Dropbox - MEMORY.DMP

Mit wahrschenlich meinte ich eigentlich wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass er nicht mehr hochfährt.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. März 2016)

bangforbucks schrieb:


> Mit wahrschenlich meinte ich eigentlich wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass er nicht mehr hochfährt.



Ah ok. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht sehr hoch. Aber ich kann es leider auch nicht ausschließen. 
Genaueres könnte ich sagen, wenn das mit dem AS SSD Screenshot geklappt hätte. Das Tool zeigt den aktiven Treiber an. Würde hier der windowseigene AHCI Treiber zu erkennen sein (msahci.sys), wäre dieser Treiber der Aktive und die Wahrscheinlichkeit des nicht-mehr-hochfahrens geht gegen Null.

Würde in dem Screenshot allerdings der Intel-Treiber (iaStor.sys) als aktiver Treiber zu erkennen sein, könnte das durchaus ein Problem darstellen.

Da der Intel Matrix Storage deinstalliert wurde, dürfte der Intel Treiber eigentlich nicht mehr (als geladener Treiber in der Dump) auftauchen...das macht mich etwas stutzig.

Die Dump schaue ich mir die Tage an und gebe dir bescheid.


----------



## bangforbucks (25. März 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal AS SSD runtergeladen und vom Adminkonto aus gestartet. Es hat geklappt. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich das davor gar nicht probiert hatte, sondern nur jeweils als Gast und als Admin vom Gastkonto aus. Auf das Adminkonto bin ich verpeilterweise gar nicht mehr gekommen. Habe zurückgeschaut, und natürlich hast du es auch erwähnt. Peinlich peinlich...
Das mit dem Treiber sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2016)

Ja, sieht gut aus. Die Dump gibt ebenfalls den microsofteigenen AHCI Treiber als geladenes Modul aus (wie auch den iastor Treiber). Das Umbenennen der iaStor.sys sollte demnach keine Folgen haben.


----------



## bangforbucks (30. März 2016)

Ok, hab die iaStor.sys umbenannt.


----------



## teedeee (2. April 2016)

Hallo,
habe auch ein ähnliches Problem ... bei Herunterfahren meines Schleppis kommt es zum Bluescreen.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2016)

bangforbucks schrieb:


> Ok, hab die iaStor.sys umbenannt.



OK. Dann warten wir jetzt mal ab. Sollte wieder ein Bluescreen auftreten, bitte gleich das Kernelspeicherabbild hochladen.

@teedee: Für die Auswertung eines Stop 0x9F (0x04) Bluescreens benötige ich mindestens das Kernelspeicherabbild. Die Minidump reicht dafür nicht aus. Bei Win7 muss das in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen erst umgestellt werden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme/330538-howto-bluescreen-auswerten.html#a1


----------



## teedeee (3. April 2016)

hi,
so hab das so umgestellt wie in dem anderen thread beschrieben... habe dadurch wieder ne dmp datei rausbekommen, hoffe ich habs diesmal richtig gemacht 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2016)

Hi,
das ist immer noch eine Minidump. Poste bitte mal einen Screenshot von den entsprechenden erweiterten Systemeinstellungen. Und schaue im Ordner C:\Windows nach, ob dort eine MEMORY.DMP Datei angelegt wurde.


----------



## teedeee (3. April 2016)

Dropbox: Dropbox - MEMORY.rar


danke schonmal


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2016)

Deinstalliere testweise Kaspersky und beobachte, ob die Probleme bleiben.

Wie komme ich darauf: 
Zunächst einmal die Auswertung der Dump mittels !analyze -v:



Spoiler



0: kd> !analyze -v*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************


DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000004, The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp
    subsystem.
Arg2: 0000000000000258, Timeout in seconds.
Arg3: fffffa8006d3e660, The thread currently holding on to the Pnp lock.
Arg4: fffff80000b9a3d0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_PNP on Win7 and higher


Debugging Details:
------------------


Implicit thread is now fffffa80`06d3e660


DUMP_CLASS: 1


DUMP_QUALIFIER: 401


BUILD_VERSION_STRING:  7601.19135.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.160121-1718


SYSTEM_MANUFACTURER:  TOSHIBA


SYSTEM_PRODUCT_NAME:  QOSMIO X770


SYSTEM_SKU:  PSBY5E-01X00PGR


SYSTEM_VERSION:  PSBY5E-01X00PGR


BIOS_VENDOR:  TOSHIBA


BIOS_VERSION:  1.30


BIOS_DATE:  07/28/2011


BASEBOARD_MANUFACTURER:  TOSHIBA


BASEBOARD_PRODUCT:  PGRAA


BASEBOARD_VERSION:  1.00


DUMP_TYPE:  1


BUGCHECK_P1: 4


BUGCHECK_P2: 258


BUGCHECK_P3: fffffa8006d3e660


BUGCHECK_P4: fffff80000b9a3d0


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  4


IMAGE_NAME:  vwifibus.sys


DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcc39


MODULE_NAME: vwifibus


FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88005940000 vwifibus


CPU_COUNT: 8


CPU_MHZ: 893


CPU_VENDOR:  GenuineIntel


CPU_FAMILY: 6


CPU_MODEL: 2a


CPU_STEPPING: 7


CPU_MICROCODE: 6,2a,7,0 (F,M,S,R)  SIG: 1A'00000000 (cache) 1A'00000000 (init)


DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F


PROCESS_NAME:  System


CURRENT_IRQL:  2


ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:  ARBEITS-PC


ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME:  04-03-2016 15:14:20.0181


ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.10586.567 amd64fre


STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9a398 fffff800`03511266 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000258 fffffa80`06d3e660 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9a3a0 fffff800`036c434c : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`07801500 fffff800`034844ea : nt!PnpBugcheckPowerTimeout+0x76
fffff800`00b9a400 fffff800`034875bc : fffff800`00b9a4c0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`401b1288 fffff800`00b9a500 : nt!PopBuildDeviceNotifyListWatchdog+0x1c
fffff800`00b9a430 fffff800`03487456 : fffffa80`0d9987a0 00000000`0003421a 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9a4a0 fffff800`0348733e : 00000007`c17d414b fffff800`00b9ab18 00000000`0003421a fffff800`035fe5c8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9aaf0 fffff800`03487127 : 00000001`a9ae51c2 00000001`0003421a 00000001`a9ae5161 00000000`0000001a : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9ab90 fffff800`034740ca : fffff800`035fbe80 fffff800`03609cc0 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9ac40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9b000 fffff800`00b95000 fffff800`00b9ac00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a




STACK_COMMAND:  kb


THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC:  df5f18c1ab56a717875af216fbe3660c2a45045d


THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET:  bbf599f8cf78e695517fde26e27dcc7ad4ebe093


THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD:  cb5f414824c2521bcc505eaa03e92fa10922dad8


FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner


FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_4_vwifimp_IMAGE_vwifibus.sys


BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_4_vwifimp_IMAGE_vwifibus.sys


PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  X64_0x9F_4_vwifimp_IMAGE_vwifibus.sys


TARGET_TIME:  2016-04-02T17:43:15.000Z


OSBUILD:  7601


OSSERVICEPACK:  1000


SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0


OS_REVISION: 0


SUITE_MASK:  784


PRODUCT_TYPE:  1


OSPLATFORM_TYPE:  x64


OSNAME:  Windows 7


OSEDITION:  Windows 7 WinNt (Service Pack 1) TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal


OS_LOCALE:  


USER_LCID:  0


OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP:  2016-01-22 06:06:31


BUILDDATESTAMP_STR:  160121-1718


BUILDLAB_STR:  win7sp1_gdr


BUILDOSVER_STR:  6.1.7601.19135.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.160121-1718


ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 8c8


ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM


FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:x64_0x9f_4_vwifimp_image_vwifibus.sys


FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {53dc65b6-7da4-5f19-1d6e-1f97697516a5}


Followup:     MachineOwner



Hier zeigt sich erst einmal nur ein Problem mit dem Wireless Netzwerk (dies kann man auch mit der Minidump herausfinden).
Was aber verursacht das Problem mit dem W-LAN?

Lösen wir nach den Locks auf:



> 0: kd> !locks
> **** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
> KD: Scanning for held locks..
> 
> ...



Hier sieht man, dass noch 2 Locks gehalten werden. Also lösen wir nach dem Thread auf, der hierfür verantwortlich ist:



Spoiler



0: kd> !thread fffffa8006d3e660
THREAD fffffa8006d3e660  Cid 0004.003c  Teb: 0000000000000000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 WAIT: (Executive) KernelMode Non-Alertable
    fffff88003d772d0  NotificationEvent
IRP List:
    fffffa800c9a9e10: (0006,01f0) Flags: 00000000  Mdl: 00000000
Not impersonating
DeviceMap                 fffff8a0000088c0
Owning Process            fffffa8006d25870       Image:         System
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
Wait Start TickCount      175068         Ticks: 38462 (0:00:10:00.011)
Context Switch Count      83705          IdealProcessor: 4  NoStackSwap
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.374
Win32 Start Address nt!ExpWorkerThread (0xfffff80003485244)
Stack Init fffff88003d77c70 Current fffff88003d76ec0
Base fffff88003d78000 Limit fffff88003d72000 Call 0
Priority 15 BasePriority 12 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5


Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03d76f00 fffff800`03471de2 : fffffa80`06d3e720 fffffa80`06d3e660 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
fffff880`03d77040 fffff800`034831cf : fffff880`03d77201 fffff880`01ef4110 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0a9961a0 : nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
fffff880`03d770d0 fffff880`01e9c562 : 00000000`00000700 00000000`00000000 ffff0000`02383100 fffff8a0`1446b800 : nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
fffff880`03d77170 fffff880`052bec52 : 00000000`000007de fffff800`0362eaa0 fffff880`03d77370 fffff8a0`1446b838 : ndis!NdisWaitEvent+0x32
fffff880`03d771b0 fffff880`052bab0b : fffffa80`0accadf8 fffffa80`0accadf8 fffff880`052c5110 00000000`00000000 : vwififlt!*filterDoInternalRequest*+0x156
fffff880`03d77330 fffff880`052c167d : fffffa80`0accadf8 fffffa80`0accadf8 fffff880`052c5110 fffff800`03455aaa : vwififlt!*FilterDeleteVirtualMac*+0x183
fffff880`03d773c0 fffff880`085f77d7 : fffffa80`0c850ee0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`085fa110 fffffa80`0c7dc1a0 : vwififlt!FExDeregisterMp+0x161
fffff880`03d77400 fffff880`01f46d17 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c7dc1a0 00000000`00160500 : *vwifimp!MPHalt*+0x10f
fffff880`03d77440 fffff880`01f472c8 : fffffa80`0c7dc100 fffffa80`0000007e fffffa80`0c9a9e10 fffffa80`0c566c90 : ndis!ndisMCommon*HaltMiniport*+0x6a7
fffff880`03d774e0 fffff880`01f4ad2c : fffffa80`0c7dc1a0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`01ef4100 : ndis!ndis*MHaltMiniport*+0x68
fffff880`03d77510 fffff880`01ee3022 : fffffa80`0c7dc1a0 fffffa80`0c7dc1a0 fffffa80`0c9a9e10 fffffa80`0c7dc1a0 : ndis!ndisPnPRemoveDevice+0x36c
fffff880`03d776b0 fffff880`01f4dd81 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c9a9e10 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c7dc1a0 : ndis!ndisPnPRemoveDeviceEx+0xa2
fffff880`03d776f0 fffff800`036e51d1 : fffffa80`0c7db060 fffffa80`0c7dc050 fffff880`03d77848 fffffa80`0c7db060 : ndis!ndisPnPDispatch+0x862
fffff880`03d77790 fffff800`03863f21 : fffffa80`0c7db060 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c7ac010 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopSynchronousCall+0xe1
fffff880`03d77800 fffff800`03862748 : fffff880`03d779c0 fffffa80`0c7db060 00000000`0000030a 00000000`00000308 : nt!IopRemoveDevice+0x101
fffff880`03d778c0 fffff800`03863a67 : fffffa80`0c7ac010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000003 00000000`00000373 : nt!PnpSurpriseRemoveLockedDeviceNode+0x128
fffff880`03d77900 fffff800`03863b80 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`1ab47e00 fffff8a0`18943f50 fffff880`03d77a58 : nt!PnpDeleteLockedDeviceNode+0x37
fffff880`03d77930 fffff800`0390133f : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c7ac010 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDeleteLockedDeviceNodes+0xa0
fffff880`03d779a0 fffff800`03901efc : fffff880`03d77b78 fffffa80`0bf40800 fffffa80`06d3e600 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!PnpProcessQueryRemoveAndEject+0x6cf
fffff880`03d77ae0 fffff800`037eb0a6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bf40880 fffff8a0`1ab47ef0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpProcessTargetDeviceEvent+0x4c
fffff880`03d77b10 fffff800`03485355 : fffff800`036e4040 fffff8a0`1ab47ef0 fffff800`036262d8 fffffa80`06d3e660 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4e93b
fffff880`03d77b70 fffff800`0371543a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06d3e660 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06d25870 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`03d77c00 fffff800`0346d0c6 : fffff880`03b89180 fffffa80`06d3e660 fffff880`03b940c0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03d77c40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03d78000 fffff880`03d72000 fffff880`03d778a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


0: kd> !irp fffffa800c9a9e10
Irp is active with 3 stacks 3 is current (= 0xfffffa800c9a9f70)
 No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread fffffa8006d3e660:  Irp stack trace.  
     cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
 [N/A(0), N/A(0)]
            0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [N/A(0), N/A(0)]
            0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    


            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
>[IRP_MJ_PNP(1b), IRP_MN_SURPRISE_REMOVAL(17)]
            0  0 fffffa800c7dc050 00000000 00000000-00000000    
           \Driver\vwifimp
            Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000



Hier kann man erkennen, dass möglicherweise ein Filtertreiber eines Minports für die Unterbrechung verantwortlich ist. 
Also schauen wir uns die Miniports und die Filter an:

Miniports: 


> 0: kd> !ndiskd.miniport    MiniDriver         Miniport            Name
> fffffa800a645020   fffffa800e21b1a0    Microsoft-ISATAP-Adapter #3
> fffffa800c7da4b0   fffffa800c7dc1a0    Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
> fffffa800aa488a0   fffffa800aa4f1a0    WAN Miniport (SSTP)
> ...



Hier sind wir insbesondere an dem WLAN Gerät interessiert.



> MINIPORT
> 
> Atheros AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Network Adapter
> 
> ...






> 0: kd> !ndiskd.filterdriver fffffa800a60b010
> 
> FILTER DRIVER
> 
> ...



Demnach würde Kaspersky für mich an erster Stelle als Verantwortlicher für deine Probleme stehen.
Um die Vermutung bestätigen zu können, wäre die komplette Deinstallation von Kaspersky notwendig.



> 0: kd> lmvm athrxBrowse full module list
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`056ad000 fffff880`05940000   athrx      (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: athrx.sys
> ...



Suche auch noch nach einer aktuelleren Treiberversion für das Atheros WLAN Modul.

Ist das die aktuellste Version von Kaspersky? Oder ist das eine kostenlose Bild-Version, oder ähnliches?


----------



## teedeee (3. April 2016)

kaspersky ist die gekaufte version... ok ich such mal nach dem treiber fürs WLAN und deinstalliere kaspersky 

danke schonmal, nett von dir das du dir die arbeit machst 


Edit: Ja es war der Atheros Treiber  rechner fährt wieder im nu runter und neustart läuft auch
vielen danke


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2016)

Prima 

Kaspersky ist noch drauf? Die Aktualisierung des Atheros Treiber hat genügt?


----------



## teedeee (3. April 2016)

ja hatte erstmal den atheros treiber geupdatet... und neu gestartet ... das lief ohne probleme... hab dann noch 2 mal den rechner heruntergefahren bzw neu gestartet .... keinerlei probleme mehr
kaspersky hab ich nur nochmal nach updates suchen lassen und sonst in ruhe gelassen


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2016)

Sehr schön. Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## bangforbucks (4. April 2016)

Ich habe heute wieder einen Bluescreen bekommen. 
Dropbox - MEMORY.DMP


----------



## bangforbucks (13. April 2016)

Gerade wieder einen Absturz/Bluescreen bekommen. Danach unter "Windows normal starten" wollte er mehrmals nicht hochfahren und hat sich ausgeschaltet. Bin dann über das Starthilfemenü und nach einem Reparaturvorgang hat er mir Wiederherstellung angeboten. Habe abgebrochen und nochmal normal starten probiert, was dann geklappt hat.


----------



## Boing2000 (15. April 2016)

Kann mir jmd sagen warum ich ständig einen Bluescreen habe?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2016)

@bangforbucks: Hast du wieder eine aktuelle Dump?
Bisher werde ich bei dir aus den Dumps nicht schlau. So langsam glaube ich nicht mehr an ein Treiberproblem. Allerdings auch nicht wirklich an ein hardwarebedingtes Problem. Ich denke bei dir wäre es zielführend einfach Windows neu aufzusetzen.
Aber mal der Reihe nach...

Hier sind zwei "held Locks" zu sehen: 


> 0: kd> !locks**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
> KD: Scanning for held locks..
> 
> 
> ...



...offensichtlich durch ein und denselben Thread gehalten.

Die Auflösung nach diesem Thread ergibt aber keine Zuordnung zu einem fehlerhaften Treiber.

Auch eine Auflistung der aktiven PNP Threads ergibt kein anderes (genaueres) Bild:


> ********************************************************************************Dumping PnP DeviceAction Queue @ 0xfffff800032835b0
> ********************************************************************************
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ich erhalte hiermit einen Hinweis auf ein Gerät (devnode).
Wenn man in dieser Richtung nachbohrt:



> 0: kd> !devnode fffffa800477a7f0
> DevNode 0xfffffa800477a7f0 for PDO 0xfffffa800477a060
> Parent 0xfffffa8003cb9b10   Sibling 0xfffffa800477a570   Child 0xfffffa8006c18530
> InstancePath is "*PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&2f0449cb&0&4*"
> ...



Ein Laufwerk (ATAPI) am IDE Channel.

Wenn man nun alle Beziehungen auflistet (mache ich jetzt nicht, sondern nur einen kleinen Teil) fällt dieser Eintrag mit einem nicht-windows-treiber auf:



> 0: kd> !devobj fffffa80077ac500
> Device object (fffffa80077ac500) is for:
> IdeDeviceP2T0L0-4 \Driver\atapi DriverObject fffffa800475f790
> Current Irp 00000000 RefCount 1 Type 00000002 Flags 00005050
> ...



tdcmdpst.sys ist der TOSHIBA ODD Writing Treiber.
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Mehr ist aus der [/FONT]Dump nicht herauszuholen. Und ob die Probleme aufhören, wenn du den Toshiba Treiber deinstallierst, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ausprobieren könntest du es natürlich. Wäre der letzte Strohhalm...


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2016)

@Boing2000: Poste bitte mal einen aktuellen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (portable Version).


----------



## bangforbucks (17. April 2016)

ok hier nochmal die aktuelle Dump:

Dropbox - MEMORY.DMP

Den ODD writing Treiber wollte ich schonmal deinstallieren, der ist aber nicht in der Liste der zu deinstallierenden Programme. Evtl.  ist er unter "Toshiba DVD Player" in der Liste..das könnte ich dann versuchen zu deinstallieren. Das Laufwerk funktioniert eh nicht mehr. 
Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Windows neu aufsetze. Vielleicht lebe ich einfach mit dem Problem.


----------



## Boing2000 (19. April 2016)

hier crystaldiskinfo


----------



## simpel1970 (21. April 2016)

@bangforbucks: Auch in dieser Dump sieht es nicht anders aus.
Das nicht mehr funktionierende Laufwerk ist aber noch angeschlossen? Wenn ja, baue es aus. Ist zwar m.E. sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. April 2016)

@Boing2000: Einen Screenshot von der schadhaften Festplatte (Laufwerk F) bitte noch.

Die Anzahl der schadhaften Blöcke bei der SSD sind gleich geblieben. Wird also wie vermutet ein Auslesefehler von CrystalDiskInfo sein.

Überprüfe bitte noch die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.
Die Prüfung sollte außerhalb von Windows mind. 4-6 Std. laufen; bei Fehlern die Prüfung für jeden RAM Riegel wiederholen, hierfür immer nur den zu prüfenden RAM Riegel einbauen.
Anleitung für Memtest86+: RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Help Forums
Memtest86+: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## Tocotronic000000 (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin sehr verzweifelt und hoffe auf Unterstützung durch Fachleute. Anfang des Jahres ist meine CPU abgeraucht und ich habe, da ich den PC fürs Maschinenbau Studium dringend brauche 900 Euro in die Hand genommen und alles Ersetzt was mir wichtig erschien (Mainboard, CPU, RAM, SSD M.2, Kühlung) Geblieben sind lediglich beide Laufwerke (1xDVD und 1xBlueray), sowie alte SSD SATA und SD Kartenslot sowie das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte. Nach mehrmaligem aufsetzen von Windows 7 64 Bit, installieren sämtlicher updates und optimieren durch 360 Grad Security (Patches und diverses) lief der PC einwandfrei. seit ca. 2 Monaten erhalte ich die Driver Power State Failures. Ich bin am verzweifeln, weil ich mit dem PC effektiv arbeiten muß. CAD und Internet müssen sauber funktionieren, ohne nach Abstürzen wieder von vorne anfangen zu müssen.

Könntest du dir bitte die minidump mal anschauen, Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung.

Tocotronic000000
Intel Core i7-6700K /Asus Z170 Pro Gaming/AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series/ 16GB RAM Hyper Fury


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich habe mir vier der Dumps angesehen und es war immer die gleiche Fehlerursache, die durch den ASMedia USB3 Treiber ausgelöst wurde.
Die Treibersignatur ist von Februar 2015. Vermutlich hast du den Treiber von der Asus Seite. Für dein Z170 Pro Gaming wird dort nicht die aktuellste Treiberversion angeboten.
Probiere den Treiber von hier: USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber Download - ComputerBase
(ASMedia ASM104x)

*Edit:*

Auf der Asus Seite gibt es noch einen aktuelleren Beta-Treiber: Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland (V1.16.33.1)

Des weiteren wird dort auch ein Firmware Update Tool bereitgestellt: ASMedia USB 3.1 FW update tool
FW versions:141231_30_02_0D

Hast du das Firmware Update schon gemacht?

Ggf. noch im Bios überprüfen, ob die Einstellung "Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support" auf [Disabled] steht (falls nicht [Disabled] einstellen. Die Einstellung findest du im Bios Menü "Advanced" -> "Onboard Devices Configuration".


----------



## Tocotronic000000 (10. Juni 2016)

Hi Simpel1970,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine Arbeit und die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe jetzt den Beta Treiber (V1.16.33.1) und das AS Media USB 3.1 FW update tool 141231_30_02_0D installiert. Die Bios Einstellung war bereits auf disabled. Prompt kam die Meldung dass der Treiber installiert wurde, aber noch kein USB Controller zur Verfügung steht. Also habe ich noch den Controller von der Asus Seite installiert und jetzt scheint alles In Ordnung zu sein. Zumindest erklärt das einige seltsame Dinge die mit meinen USB Geräten (Tastatur und Maus) zu tun hatten. Ich kann nur noch mal betonen wie dankbar ich für Deine Kompetente Hilfe bin. 

Eine kleine Frage: Das FW update Tool hat sich einfach nur installiert, es handelt sich also nicht um ein Tool das man als Fenster mit Menü auf dem Bildschirm vor sich hat, und irgendetwas anklichen muss wie "Update starten" oder "nach update suchen" oder so etwas, richtig? Also ist das Firmware Update mit der Installation bereits durchgeführt? Mich irritiert hier das Wort tool.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Tocotronic000000


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Juni 2016)

Hi,
freut mich, wenn ich dir helfen konnte.

Zum FW Update Tool bin ich etwas überfragt. Zunächst musst du die ZIP Datei entpacken und die enthaltene FW_Upgrade.exe mit Administratorrechten starten (also mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Exe klicken und im Kontextmenü "als Admin starten" auswählen").
Es sollte sich dann schon ein Fenster öffnen (zumindest ein Kommandozeilen-Fenster) und einen Status ausgeben. Z.B. “ Firmware Upgrade Successful!", bzw. dass die aktuellste Firmware bereits installiert ist.

Wenn aber jetzt alles fehlerfrei läuft, ist die Frage, ob überhaupt noch Handlungsbedarf besteht.


----------



## Tocotronic000000 (13. Juni 2016)

Alles klar, in meinen Augen sah es mehr wie ein installer als ein Tool aus. Man konnte nur die exe ausführen, dann kamen die installationen automatisch und dann noch eine Statusmeldung das das FW Update druchgeführt wurde. Bis jetzt läuft dank Deiner Hilfe alles einwandfrei. Ein geiles Gefühl nicht ständig zwischenspeichern zu müssen aus Angst dem Bluescreen zu begegnen.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Juni 2016)

Sehr schön


----------



## Tocotronic000000 (17. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich wieder,

es scheint noch einen weiteren Konflikt zu geben, die Bluescreens treten vermert auf mit anderer Auswirkung auf den Bildschirm. Die alten Bluescreens waren mit Fehlertext und dem Hinweis das Daten für einen Dump gesammelt werden. Jetzt schaltet der Bildschirm auf ein Störungssignal um, wie früher bei den alten Röhrenfernsehern wenn das Bild weg war und man nur Rauschen hatte.

Kannst du Dir das bitte nochmal anschauen. Vlt. ist es immer noch das USB Problem. Die screens traten verhäuft auf als ich über Amazon prime instant video gestreamt habe.

Vielen Dank!
MFG Tocotronic


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juni 2016)

Hi, es ist immer noch das ASMedia USB3 Problem:



> FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:x64_0x9f_3_asmthub3_image_*asmtxhci.sys
> 
> *...
> 
> ...



Alle Dumps zeigen den gleichen Fehlerverlauf.

Was für Geräte hast du alles an den ASMedia USB3 Ports angeschlossen?


----------



## Tocotronic000000 (20. Juni 2016)

Sämtliche Peripherie, an die 4 3.0 Ports gehen: 
Logitech G13, 
Logitech G405 Maus, 
HAMA URAGE Illuminatet Tastatur, 
Canon Pixma MG2250 Drucker (im Normalfall ausgeschalten, so auch bei den Bluescreens)

An die 2 3.1 Ports habe ich eine 6 TB 3,5" Festplatte angeschlossen (ein Port, der andere ist unbelegt)
In die 2  2.0 Ports habe ich nichts angeschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2016)

Teste bitte, ob die Probleme/Abstürze auftreten, wenn keine Geräte an den ASMedia Ports hängen, die Ports aber im Bios aktiviert bleiben.
Sprich...die Festplatte an einen Intel USB3 und den Drucker an einen USB2 Anschluss.

Schau bitte auch noch im Gerätemanager nach, ob der ASMedia Controller korrekt erkannt wird (ASMedia USB3 Controller) und welcher Treiber dort hinterlegt ist (-> Eigenschaften -> Treiber).

*Edit:*

Ich habe mir die Dumps noch einmal genau angesehen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass du die Asus AI Suite installiert hast (AsIO.sys).
Diese bringt u.a. ein USB 3 Boost mit, welches laut Asus ein exklusives Dienstprogramm ist, das USB 3.1 automatisch auf sequenzielle Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeiten bis zu 854,6/863,9 MB/s beschleunigt.

Dem Boost Programm ist zwar in den Dumps nichts nachzuweisen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses Tool für die Probleme verantwortlich sein könnte (es wäre nicht das erste Mal, das die AI Suite Probleme bereitet).

Deinstalliere daher die komplette AI Suite und teste (mit der Externen Festplatte am ASMedia USB Controller, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## Tocotronic000000 (23. Juni 2016)

Hi, nochmal vielen Dank. Das mit dem Ai Suite wundert mich sehr, ich hab mit der Software schon so oft Probleme gehabt beim Betriebssystem aufsetzen, dass ich nur noch die notwendigsten Treiber beim letzten mal verwendet habe. Sämtliche Zusatzprogramme, (auch die AI Suite) habe ich weggelassen. Ich konnte die Suite nirgends finden. Morgen gehts erstmal eine Woche an die Küste. Ich werde mich also übernächste Woche erst mit den Tests beschäftigen können. Wo ich die AI Suite deinstallieren soll, muss ich auch erstmal im Netz herausfinden. Ich melde mich wieder.

Liebe Grüße
Tocotronic


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juni 2016)

Das ist wirklich komisch...
In den letzten Dumps findet sich die AsIO.sys jedoch wieder:



> \SystemRoot\SysWow64\drivers\AsIO.sys



Irgendein Asus Tool (AISuite, Asus Probe, etc) müsste demnach installiert sein.

Aber erst mal den Urlaub genießen


----------



## Tocotronic000000 (19. August 2016)

Hallo simpel,

der aktuelle stand ist folgender. Nachdem Du mir geraten hast die Geräte und Usb Eingänge an Motherboard und Front USB mal durch zu testen hat sich herausgestellt dass wohl 
mein Datengrab (5 Terrabyte HDD) mit den abstürzen in Verbindung steht. Ich hab die letzten Wochen mal die angeschlossenen Geräte Isoliert vom USB getrennt, dann mal an die Front USB angeschlossen uswusf. Seit einer Woche hab ich die HDD nicht angeschlossen und das System läuft seither Stundenlang ohne Absturz. Hoffe das war es dann auch. Das würde erklären warum die Abstürze ab einem Zeitpunkt aus heiterem Himmel auftraten, obwohl das System vorher stabil lief. Die Anschaffung der HDD war nach der PC Umrüstung.

MFG Toco


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2016)

Dann schau am mal. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du damit die Problemquelle gefunden hast.
Stellt sich dann immer noch die Frage, was die genaue Ursache ist. Mag dein USB den Controller der 5TB Platte nicht? Liegts ggf. doch am ASUS Utility?


----------



## Sebo44 (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,
Hallo simpel...

Erstmal: Hut ab für dein Engagement und deine Hilfe! Ich bin wohl einer von vielen, die sich extra wegen dir hier anmelden. Soweit die gute Nachricht.

Die schlechte:
Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung ebenfalls, habe schon die Minidumps ausgelesen und folgende Infos:


On Tue 17.01.2017 15:23:12 your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011717-12136-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70400) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8008359C70, 0xFFFFF80000BA0748, 0xFFFFFA800C0C4AB0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

On Tue 17.01.2017 15:23:12 your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8008359C70, 0xFFFFF80000BA0748, 0xFFFFFA800C0C4AB0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

On Tue 17.01.2017 12:42:52 your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011717-8642-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70400) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8008361D30, 0xFFFFF8000463E3D8, 0xFFFFFA80081BD010)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

On Tue 17.01.2017 11:23:37 your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011717-12230-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70400) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8008338990, 0xFFFFF80000BA0748, 0xFFFFFA800C859620)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

On Mon 28.11.2016 15:03:56 your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\112816-11356-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70400) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA80082C54B0, 0xFFFFF80000B9A3D8, 0xFFFFFA800A9FA5B0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 


Liegt also wohl am Kernel. Hängt mit Sicherheit mim WLAN Treiber zusammen, denn der Fehler taucht nur auf, wenn ich mich im WLAN befinde. Und aktuell sehr häufig. Habe den Treiber nach dem Dump um 15:23 neu installiert, er kam aber wieder. Den Dump "danach" habe ich leider nicht mehr, da ich eine Systemwiederherstellung vornehmen musste.

Habe versucht den Fehler mim Verifier zu beheben, erfolglos. Er lies mich nicht mehr starten, deshalb die Wiederherstellung. (Keine Angst Verifier ist bereits wieder resetet/ausgeschalten)

Die Dump Dateien habe ich hier nochmals beigefügt, ich hoffe du kannt mir helfen. Ich bin doch fast nur per WLAN im Netz und kriege den Fehler mehrmals täglich, wie du siehst teilweise innerhalb von 2 Stunden.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2017)

Hi Sebo,

das Problem scheint nicht vom WLAN Adapter zu kommen:



> Irp is active with 15 stacks 14 is current (= 0xfffffa80081bd488)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.  Pending has been returned
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> [N/A(0), N/A(0)]
> ...





> !DevObj           !DrvObj            !DevExt           ObjectName
> fffffa80084ad050  \Driver\WwanUsbServfffffa80084ad1a0  InfoMask field not found for _OBJECT_HEADER at fffffa80084ad020
> > fffffa8008361d30  \Driver\ecnssndisfltrfffffa8008359db0  Cannot read info offset from nt!ObpInfoMaskToOffset
> !DevNode fffffa800835a940 :
> ...



Dies ist das WWAN Modul (Verbindung für Funknetze GSM, UMTS und LTE, etc.)

Der Treiber selbst ist von 2013:



> Browse full module list
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`07063000 fffff880`070ac000   WwanUsbMp64 T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: WwanUsbMp64.sys
> ...



Bei Lenovo gibt es für dein ThinkPad T450s einen aktuelleren Treiber für das WWAN Modul (win7-64bit):
Laptops-and-netbooks :: ThinkPad-T-Series-laptops :: ThinkPad-T450s - Lenovo Support
(-> Komponente auswählen -> Netzwerk: Wireless *WAN*)

Dort findest du die "Sierra Wireless EM7345 Software":



> _WHAT THIS PACKAGE DOES
> 
> This package installs the software (Wireless WAN driver) to enable the
> following device.
> ...



Vorher im Gerätemanager nachsehen, ob dieses Gerät zu finden ist.


----------



## Sebo44 (23. Januar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hi Sebo,
> 
> das Problem scheint nicht vom WLAN Adapter zu kommen:
> 
> ...



Hi simpel,

Vielen vielen Dank erstmal für die Diagnose! Habe den Treiber gleich mal installiert.

Im Geräte Manager habe ich das Gerät allerdings nicht gefunden.

Weder vor der Installation, noch danach. Habe mal 2 Screenshots des Geräte Managers beigefügt.


Wenn ich dich schon mal an der Tastatur habe, ich habe noch ein scheinbar unlösbares Problem.
Meine Docking Station scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren.

Ich verwende eine Lenovo Docking Station mit 2 Monitoren (1x VGA, 1x HDMI (Der Stecker sieht aus wie ein einseitig abgeflachter HDMI Stecker)), einer Tastatur (USB) und einer Maus (USB) daran.

Das Problem:

Wenn ich meinen Laptom im ausgeschalteten Zustand docke und hochfahre, dann funktioniert alles problemlos.
Ziehe ich meinen Laptop im eingeschalteten Zustand raus, kann ich ihn weiterhin problemlos verwenden.
Docke ich den Laptop allerdings im angeschalteten Zustand, so erkennt die Docking Station nur die Monitore, die Tastatur und die Maus funktionieren dann nicht. Immer erst nach einem Neu-Start.

Habe bereits beide Treiber von Lenovo (2016 & 2017) installiert, keine Besserung in Sicht.

Dennoch vielen Dank schonmal für das WAN Treiber Problem! Ich werde den restlichen Tag im WLAN abreiten und sehen ob mein Problem weiterhin besteht!

VG Sebo


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2017)

Das Gerät ist im Geräte Manager (unter mehreren Stellen) als "N5321 gw mobile broadband" aufgeführt.

Bezüglich des Dock Problems...
Funktionieren die USB Geräte auch nicht, wenn du den Strom der Docking-Station erst nach dem Dock-Vorgang anschließt?
(angeschaltetes Laptop an die stromlose Docking Station, nach dem andocken den Strom der Docking-Station anschließen)


----------



## Sebo44 (23. Januar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist im Geräte Manager (unter mehreren Stellen) als "N5321 gw mobile broadband" aufgeführt.
> 
> Bezüglich des Dock Problems...
> Funktionieren die USB Geräte auch nicht, wenn du den Strom der Docking-Station erst nach dem Dock-Vorgang anschließt?
> (angeschaltetes Laptop an die stromlose Docking Station, nach dem andocken den Strom der Docking-Station anschließen)



Okay gut, das vermerke ich mir dann, falls der Fehler weiterhin auftritt. Bislang sieht es aber gut aus!

Leider erkennt die Docking Station die USB Geräte auch nicht, wenn ich das Stromkabel erst nach dem Dock anstecke.
Das Netzteil habe ich schon checken lassen, das sollte stark genug sein (90W).

Habe auch versucht die USB Geräte an den 2.0 oder 3.0 Ports anzuschließen, beide werden nicht erkannt.

Die Docking Station passt laut IT auch zum Rechner.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das die Regel ist, aber wenn ich den Laptop zugeklappt eindocke, dann passiert gar nichts, ich muss immer erst aufklappen und ggf. eine Taste drücken, dass  die Bildschirme "aufwachen". In den Energieoptionen ist ausgewählt, dass "nichts passieren soll" wenn der Deckel (Energie über Akku) zugeklappt wird.

Seltsamerweise hat die Dockin Station beim Test in der IT funktioniert. Vll docke ich auch falsch? Muss der Rechner gesperrt sein zum Dock? Oder muss ich angemeldet sein? Darf ich ihn gar nicht zuklappen? Oder müsste die Dock in jedem Fall funktionieren?

Hoffe wir kriegen das Problem in den Griff, ständig an die Dock gebunden zu sein, ohne neu zu starten ist kein akzeptabler Zustand...


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2017)

Sebo44 schrieb:


> Leider erkennt die Docking Station die USB Geräte auch nicht, wenn ich das Stromkabel erst nach dem Dock anstecke.
> Das Netzteil habe ich schon checken lassen, das sollte stark genug sein (90W).
> Die Docking Station passt laut IT auch zum Rechner.



Es handelt sich hier um eine original Lenovo Docking Station?



Sebo44 schrieb:


> Habe auch versucht die USB Geräte an den 2.0 oder 3.0 Ports anzuschließen, beide werden nicht erkannt.



Was wird denn im Gerätemanager (USB Geräte) bei einem "misslungenen andocken" angezeigt? Werden hier irgendwelche unbekannten Geräte angezeigt?



Sebo44 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise hat die Dockin Station beim Test in der IT funktioniert. Vll docke ich auch falsch? Muss der Rechner gesperrt sein zum Dock? Oder muss ich angemeldet sein? Darf ich ihn gar nicht zuklappen? Oder müsste die Dock in jedem Fall funktionieren?



Beim Test in der IT war das die gleiche DockingStation und der gleiche Laptop? Waren bei dem Test auch Bildschirme mit angeschlossen?
Bei einer kompatiblen Docking Station sollte/könnte es eigentlich funktionieren. Muss ist in der IT immer so eine Sache / ein Wunschdenken...



Sebo44 schrieb:


> Hoffe wir kriegen das Problem in den Griff, ständig an die Dock gebunden zu sein, ohne neu zu starten ist kein akzeptabler Zustand...



Hast du dich mit dem Problem schon mal an Lenovo gewandt?


----------



## Sebo44 (23. Januar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier um eine original Lenovo Docking Station?



Ja, original und auch passend zum Notebook.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Was wird denn im Gerätemanager (USB Geräte) bei einem "misslungenen andocken" angezeigt? Werden hier irgendwelche unbekannten Geräte angezeigt?



Ich habe das Notebook jetzt einmal im eingeklappten Zustand ausgedockt. Dann im aufgeklappten Zustand gedockt und es hat funktioniert. Dann das ganze nochmal so versucht, allerdings hat es nun nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich kann irgendwie kein System erkennen....
Zudem:
Wenn ich das Notebook zu oft docke und entdocke, hängt sich das Notebook scheinbar auf und der Bildschrim bleibt schwarz, und zwar alle. Im docking bleiben die Bildschrime schwarz und im entdockten Zustand bleibt auch der Laptop-Bildschrim schwarz. Dann hiflt nur noch ein Neustart. 

Folgendes sagt der Geräte Manager:

Siehe beigefügtes Bild.
Wie du siehst wurden 2 HID erkannt. Bei beidem sagt das System, dass kein Treiber installiert ist. Wenn ich ihn aktualisiere und automatisch nach Treibern suche, dann sagt er, dass die Treiber aktualisiert wurden. Im Geräte Manager ändert sich aber nichts, die Geräte bleiben "ohne Treiber".

Wenn ich auf "Suche Plug and Play Devices" klicke, dann sucht er unendlich lang...habe den Task nach einigen Minuten beendet, da er scheinbar nicht fertig wurde.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Beim Test in der IT war das die gleiche DockingStation und der gleiche Laptop? Waren bei dem Test auch Bildschirme mit angeschlossen?
> Bei einer kompatiblen Docking Station sollte/könnte es eigentlich funktionieren. Muss ist in der IT immer so eine Sache / ein Wunschdenken...



Ja, derselbe Laptop und dieselbe Docking Station.
Nein es wurden nur Maus und Tastatur geteste, aber keine Bildschirme angschlossen. Hat die Docking Station wohl ein Problem mit der Energieverteilung?



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du dich mit dem Problem schon mal an Lenovo gewandt?



Bisher noch nicht, das würde aber auch auf eine "Rücksendung" rauslaufen. Das wollte ich bisher vermeiden.


----------



## Sebo44 (23. Januar 2017)

Bei Neustart und erfolgreichem Dock:


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2017)

Sebo44 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Notebook jetzt einmal im eingeklappten Zustand ausgedockt. Dann im aufgeklappten Zustand gedockt und es hat funktioniert. Dann das ganze nochmal so versucht, allerdings hat es nun nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich kann irgendwie kein System erkennen....



Umso schwerer ist die Fehlersuche (ob Hard- oder Softwareproblem).



Sebo44 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Notebook zu oft docke und entdocke, hängt sich das Notebook scheinbar auf und der Bildschrim bleibt schwarz, und zwar alle. Im docking bleiben die Bildschrime schwarz und im entdockten Zustand bleibt auch der Laptop-Bildschrim schwarz. Dann hiflt nur noch ein Neustart.
> ...
> Nein es wurden nur Maus und Tastatur geteste, aber keine Bildschirme angschlossen. Hat die Docking Station wohl ein Problem mit der Energieverteilung?



Vermutlich tritt das Problem nur auf, wenn ein oder mehrere Bildschirme angeschlossen sind? Das könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal testen.



Sebo44 schrieb:


> Wie du siehst wurden 2 HID erkannt. Bei beidem sagt das System, dass kein Treiber installiert ist. Wenn ich ihn aktualisiere und automatisch nach Treibern suche, dann sagt er, dass die Treiber aktualisiert wurden. Im Geräte Manager ändert sich aber nichts, die Geräte bleiben "ohne Treiber".
> 
> Wenn ich auf "Suche Plug and Play Devices" klicke, dann sucht er unendlich lang...habe den Task nach einigen Minuten beendet, da er scheinbar nicht fertig wurde.



Die aktuellsten (auf der Lenovo-Seite angebotenen) Chipsatz, Intel HD Grafik- und USB3 Treiber sind installiert?
Intel Management Engine Interface ist auch installiert (immer die aktuellsten, die von Lenovo für dein ThinkPad angeboten werden)?
Falls nicht, solltest du die aktuellsten Treiberversionen installieren.

Bei Lenovo wird ebenfalls aktuelle Firmware für verschiedene Docks angeboten. Wofür die gut sind ist mir nicht ganz klar. Deshalb nur mal die rein informative Frage, ob diese Firmware installiert ist.
U.a. findet man aber unter der "USB Geräte" eine USB3-Firmware für das Dock. Ist diese Firmware installiert?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Bei Lenovo wird ebenfalls aktuelle Firmware für verschiedene Docks angeboten. Wofür die gut sind ist mir nicht ganz klar. Deshalb nur mal die rein informative Frage, ob diese Firmware installiert ist.
> U.a. findet man aber unter der "USB Geräte" eine USB3-Firmware für das Dock. Ist diese Firmware installiert?



Das hat mir beruflich viel Arbeit und Frust erspart. Bitlocker hat das an der Lenovo Dockingstation angeschlossene Keyboard nicht erkannt. Dock-Firmware aktualisiert, alles wieder gut. Nur so am Rande 

Lenovos Docks reagieren übrigens teils sehr empfindlich auf das Netzteil und dessen maximaler Leistung, die es bieten kann, sobald an der Dock angeschlossen. 65W an Dock angeschlossen ist manchmal nicht so gut - ohne Dock wiederum meist kein Problem. Normalerweise motzt das Notebook auch nach dem BIOS Screen, dass es zu wenig Power hat. Im schlimmste Fall versagen halt, bis auf der LAN-Port, gerne die restlichen Anschlüsse.


----------



## Sebo44 (24. Januar 2017)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das hat mir beruflich viel Arbeit und Frust erspart. Bitlocker hat das an der Lenovo Dockingstation angeschlossene Keyboard nicht erkannt. Dock-Firmware aktualisiert, alles wieder gut. Nur so am Rande
> 
> Lenovos Docks reagieren übrigens teils sehr empfindlich auf das Netzteil und dessen maximaler Leistung, die es bieten kann, sobald an der Dock angeschlossen. 65W an Dock angeschlossen ist manchmal nicht so gut - ohne Dock wiederum meist kein Problem. Normalerweise motzt das Notebook auch nach dem BIOS Screen, dass es zu wenig Power hat. Im schlimmste Fall versagen halt, bis auf der LAN-Port, gerne die restlichen Anschlüsse.



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun herausgefunden, dass die Dock so lange funktioniert, wie ich den Laptop im "wachen" Zustand ein und aus docke. Bisher hat es nicht geklappt, aber evtl. hat der neue Chipsatz-Treiber das Problem gelöst.
Einzig bei zugeklapptem Deckel (und der Einstellung, dass er sodann in den Energiesparmodus wechseln soll) klappt der Dock nicht. Auch nicht wenn der Laptop danach wieder angeschalten wird.
Habe aktuell das stärkste bzw. 90 Watt Netzteil dran. Die Info mit dem 65W Netzteil habe ich auch schon erhalten. Daran kann es allerdings nicht liegen.

Dennoch:

Mit der aktuellen "Einstellung" und dem Zwang den Laptop aufgeklappt zu docken klappt das dann. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!
(PS: Die Energieoptionen, dass er nicht in den Energiesparmodus wechseln soll kann ich nicht DAUERHAFT ändern, daher bleibt das jetzt wohl so)


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2017)

Sebo44 schrieb:


> ich habe nun herausgefunden, dass die Dock so lange funktioniert, wie ich den Laptop im "wachen" Zustand ein und aus docke. Bisher hat es nicht geklappt, aber evtl. hat der neue Chipsatz-Treiber das Problem gelöst.
> Einzig bei zugeklapptem Deckel (und der Einstellung, dass er sodann in den Energiesparmodus wechseln soll) klappt der Dock nicht. Auch nicht wenn der Laptop danach wieder angeschalten wird.



Dann kann vielleicht noch das USB3 Firmware etwas bewirken:
Laptops-and-netbooks :: ThinkPad-T-Series-laptops :: ThinkPad-T450s - Lenovo Support


> [Problem fixes]
> Sometime system may not enter "sleep" mode or can be resume automatically back from "sleep" mode when attaching the dock.



---



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das hat mir beruflich viel Arbeit und Frust erspart. Bitlocker hat das an der Lenovo Dockingstation angeschlossene Keyboard nicht erkannt. Dock-Firmware aktualisiert, alles wieder gut. Nur so am Rande



Weist du noch welches Firmware Update das war? Das "USB3"-Update?

---



Sebo44 schrieb:


> (PS: Die Energieoptionen, dass er nicht in den Energiesparmodus wechseln soll kann ich nicht DAUERHAFT ändern, daher bleibt das jetzt wohl so)



Das sollte allerdings nicht sein. 
Ggf. liegt das am Lenovo Power Management?
Ist der aktuellste Power Management Treiber von Lenovo installiert?
Falls du noch Lust zum testen hast, könntest du ja -sofern es mit dem aktellsten Treiber auch nicht funktioniert- den Power Manager komplett deinstallieren.

---

p.s. Bluescreens sind seither keine mehr aufgetreten?


----------



## Sebo44 (25. Januar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Dann kann vielleicht noch das USB3 Firmware etwas bewirken:
> Laptops-and-netbooks :: ThinkPad-T-Series-laptops :: ThinkPad-T450s - Lenovo Support



Ich hoffe du meinst diesen Treiber:
Intel(R) USB3.0 eXtebsible Host controller Driver for Windows 7 (32-bit, 64-bit) - ThinkPad

Habe ich gleich mal installiert, ich teste das sehr gern! Würde mir ja entgegen kommen 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das sollte allerdings nicht sein.
> Ggf. liegt das am Lenovo Power Management?
> Ist der aktuellste Power Management Treiber von Lenovo installiert?
> Falls du noch Lust zum testen hast, könntest du ja -sofern es mit dem aktellsten Treiber auch nicht funktioniert- den Power Manager komplett deinstallieren.



Das liegt an den Registry-Einträgen. Wenn unsere IT ein Update fährt (Baramundi), werden die Einstellung automatisch wieder zurück gesetzt. Ich müsste also immer sehen, ob das passiert ist oder nicht.
Am Power Management kann das nicht liegen, der schluckt alle Einstellungen, aber eben nur so lange, bis das Update der IT drüber lauft.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> p.s. Bluescreens sind seither keine mehr aufgetreten?



Bisher nicht! Muss das ganze aber mal auswärts testen, dort fiel es am ehesten auf. Aktuell läuft das System über WLAN problemlos!


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Januar 2017)

Sebo44 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst diesen Treiber:
> Intel(R) USB3.0 eXtebsible Host controller Driver for Windows 7 (32-bit, 64-bit) - ThinkPad



Nein, ich meinte die Firmware, nicht den Treiber: "ThinkPad USB 3.0 Ultra/Pro Dock Firmware Update Utility"
Aber jetzt erst mal abwarten, ob schon der Treiber eine Verbesserung bringt. 



Sebo44 schrieb:


> Das liegt an den Registry-Einträgen. Wenn unsere IT ein Update fährt (Baramundi), werden die Einstellung automatisch wieder zurück gesetzt.



OK. Das erklärt die Sache natürlich.


----------



## Sebo44 (1. Februar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte die Firmware, nicht den Treiber: "ThinkPad USB 3.0 Ultra/Pro Dock Firmware Update Utility"
> Aber jetzt erst mal abwarten, ob schon der Treiber eine Verbesserung bringt.



So, zwar ist das Docking-Station Problem behoben, das WLAN-Blue Screen Problem ist aber entgegen meiner Erwartung immer noch vorhanden.

Anbei die aktuellste Mini-dump. Kannst du mir hierbei weiterhelfen?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2017)

Ist exakt die gleiche Absturzursache, mit der exakt gleichen Treiberversion:



> 0: kd> lmvm wwanusbmp64Browse full module list
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`05883000 fffff880`058cc000   WwanUsbMp64 T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: WwanUsbMp64.sys
> ...



Entweder hat das Treiberupdate nicht geklappt, oder das ist der aktuellste Treiber.

Läuft die Treiberinstallation über eine Installationsroutine ab? Gibt es irgendwelche Informationen während/nach der Installation?

Ggf. testweise das Gerät im Bios deaktivieren.


----------



## Sebo44 (2. Februar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ist exakt die gleiche Absturzursache, mit der exakt gleichen Treiberversion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dachte ich mir fast 

Die Treiber werden nicht über eine Installationsroutine installiert.

Habe jetzt im Geräte Manager mal den alten Treiber des "N5321 gw mobile broadband" gelöscht und den neuen dann installiert. Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldungen und der Treiber wird auch tatsächlich installiert. Ich teste heute mal ob es geklappt hat bzw. ob ich einen Blue-Screen kriege.

Danke dir aber erstmal für die weitere Hilfe!


----------



## Sebo44 (3. Februar 2017)

Also...

...wie gesagt, habe ich den Treiber deinstalliert und den neuen installiert. 

Wie du dem beigefügten Screenshot entnehmen kannst, wird das WWAN Modul jedoch immer noch als "unbekannt" angezeigt, scheinbar hat der Treiber nicht gepasst?

Wenn ich automatisch nach Treibern suchen lasse, findet er keinen...

Das Blue-Screen Problem ist allerdings ebenfalls verschwunden


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2017)

Andere Frage... benötigst du das Gerät überhaupt? Falls nicht, kann man das im Bios deaktivieren?


----------



## Sebo44 (3. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es benötige.

Kann es sein, dass meine LAN-Buchse ohne dieses Modul nicht funktioniert? Seitdem ich den Treiber deinstalliert habe, erkennt mein Rechner das LAN-Kabel nicht mehr.


----------



## takan (5. Februar 2017)

Sebo44 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es benötige.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass meine LAN-Buchse ohne dieses Modul nicht funktioniert? Seitdem ich den Treiber deinstalliert habe, erkennt mein Rechner das LAN-Kabel nicht mehr.


zeigt er dir im netzwerkmanager überhaupt ein lan-adapter an oder erkennt er das kabel nicht? 

kann sein das der chipsatz den du deaktiviert hast mit dem lan zusammenhängt. *würg*


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Februar 2017)

Die Deinstallation des WWAN Treibers sollte eigentlich keine Auswirkungen auf den LAN Adapter bzw. dessen Funktionalität haben. Sind zwei unterschiedliche Geräte mit unterschiedlichen Treibern.



takan schrieb:


> zeigt er dir im netzwerkmanager überhaupt ein lan-adapter an



Wie siehts dazu aus Sebo44? Wird das LAN Gerät im Gerätemanager angezeigt?


----------



## Sebo44 (8. Februar 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Die Deinstallation des WWAN Treibers sollte eigentlich keine Auswirkungen auf den LAN Adapter bzw. dessen Funktionalität haben. Sind zwei unterschiedliche Geräte mit unterschiedlichen Treibern.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie siehts dazu aus Sebo44? Wird das LAN Gerät im Gerätemanager angezeigt?



Okay, scheinbar war das Problem nur temporär. Kabel raus und wieder rein und es funktioniert! 

Also das WWAN Modul wird mit im Geräte Manager noch angezeigt (mit gelben Ausrufezeichen, da ich den Treiber deinstalliert habe). Ich habe es im Bios noch nicht deaktiviert, werde ich erst tun, wenn der Fehler weiterhin besteht. Denn bisher sieht es gut aus!

Wie gewohnt:

Vielen Dank für alles und ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, falls es Neuigkeiten gibt!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2017)

Prima 
Dann warten wir mal ab.

Gern geschehen


----------



## fcctiger (20. März 2017)

Hallo ich habe ständig den selben Bluescreen DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE Stop: 0x0000009F. Schon alles mögliche probiert....Treiber Updates usw. - hat alles nix gebracht - vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
Ich hab ein Lifebook E Series mit Windows 7 64. 
Im Anhang die Dump Files.

Wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand helfen kann und das Problem analysiert 

Beste Grüße
fcctiger


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2017)

Hallo fcctiger,

bei dir wurde der Absturz auch (wie bei Sebo44) durch den WWAN Treiber (swibus00.sys) ausgelöst:



> 0: kd> !devstack fffffa800ff95bf0
> !DevObj           !DrvObj            !DevExt           ObjectName
> fffffa80100beaf0 *** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for swibusflt00.sys
> *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for swibusflt00.sys
> ...



Laut VID ist dies ein Sierra Wireless UMTS Module.



> Irp is active with 8 *stacks 6 is current* (= 0xfffffa80140b5ed8)
> No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.
> cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
> [N/A(0), N/A(0)]
> ...



Die Treibersignatur ist von July 2013:



> 0: kd> lmDvmswibus00
> Browse full module list
> start             end                 module name
> fffff880`080a4000 fffff880`080be000   swibus00 T (no symbols)
> ...



Auf der Fujitsu Seite gibt es anscheinend einen aktuelleren Win7 64-bit Treiber für das WWAN Modul deines LIFEBOOK E754 (Treiber vom 14.05.2014).
Hast du diesen bereits installiert?


----------



## fcctiger (22. März 2017)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hallo fcctiger,
> 
> bei dir wurde der Absturz auch (wie bei Sebo44) durch den WWAN Treiber (swibus00.sys) ausgelöst:
> 
> ...



funktioniert perfekt....DANKE!


----------



## simpel1970 (22. März 2017)

Kein Ding!


----------



## AMD-CPU (22. Oktober 2017)

Hi, vielleicht könntest du mir auch weiterhelfen, ich bekomme immer mal wieder den DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE Bluescreen und habe keine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt.


----------

